# Mit 210 durch die Alpen



## Mausoline (11. November 2017)

*Es war einmal*

eine langschwierige Planungsphase ....

aufgrund verschiedener Gegebenheiten   verabschiedeten wir uns Anfang des Jahres von unserer diesjährigen Traumtour  und endeten schließlich bei einer Bahn unterstützen Rundtour 
Dafür ein großes Danke   an @Denzinger  für seine Tipps und seine Tour als Grundlage.
Erschwert wurde das Ganze natürlich enorm durch die speziellen Wünsche     der Teilnehmerinnen, wie z.B.
Bequemlichkeit




Komfort



Gourmet-Essen



Wellness



Sonne und Chillen




usw., usw. ....   

Dazu die verschiedenen Tunings 




und viele viele anstrengende Trainingseinheiten


----------



## Martina H. (12. November 2017)

... jetzt geht's loooohoooos 


Warum gibt es eigentlich kein Pink im Titel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (12. November 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... jetzt geht's loooohoooos
> 
> 
> Warum gibt es eigentlich kein Pink im Titel?



Endlich


----------



## Mausoline (12. November 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... jetzt geht's loooohoooos
> 
> 
> Warum gibt es eigentlich kein Pink im Titel?



_Nach Überschreiten der 200er Schallmauer wird es zunehmend schwieriger das Pink im Zaum zu halten  leichte Vergrauungen und Verfärbungen treten hervor._


----------



## Martina H. (12. November 2017)

...also eher "Altrosa"


----------



## Bettina (12. November 2017)

Apropos mit 210 Sachen durch die Alpen...


----------



## sommerfrische (12. November 2017)

Bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf die "epischen Touren in Altrosa"  Bitte bald weitermachen


----------



## Mausoline (12. November 2017)

Nachdem das mit dem Gepäck nun auch geklärt ist 

war das Checken des Wetterberichts dran





Der Start war für Samstag geplant  
oh wei  ganz schön viel Nass, aber da wir ja für fast alles Mögliche und Unmögliche vorgesorgt hatten, gabs dafür auch ne Lösung ...

Zuerst mußten wir uns aber am Freitag zusammenfinden in Mutters, oberhalb von Innsbruck.
4 Damen in Altrosa aus verschiedenen Richtungen


----------



## Mausoline (12. November 2017)

@Bikebetti @mtbbee @Bettina @Mausoline


----------



## Bettina (12. November 2017)

Soooo schlecht sah das Wetter ja bei der Anreise in Mutters gar nicht aus 
Also erst mal schnell kreuz und quer durch den Ort geradelt um einen Platz zu finden, an dem unsere Autos auf uns warten sollten. 


Und am Ende fand sich ein Parkplatz bei einer 'Dame' auf dem Grundstück. 

Der Morgen unseres Tourstarts sah dann doch ein wenig anders aus...


----------



## Mausoline (12. November 2017)

Regen, Regen ... zum Glück war die Temperatur noch angenehm.

Wir haben uns also für Variante 2 entschieden  erst Mal ein bißle langsam machen und dann unsere Tour beginnen mit der Auffahrt





hoch mit der Muttereralmbahn 

Start unserer 1. Etappe
*Mutters - Mieders *im Stubaital

Los gings dann gemütlich auf dem Innsbrucker Almenweg. Keine Menschenseele unterwegs, auch vom Bike-Rennen war nicht viel zu sehen, ein paar wenige Fahrer an der Bergstation.
Die Sicht war grau in grau und erste farbige Erscheinung war die geschlossene Raitiser Alm





Also weiter und kurze Zeit später erreichten wir die Kreither Alm. Diese war offen und ein wahrer Lichtblick  ein warmer Ofen und eine nette Wirtin, die uns ihre selbst zusammengestellten Kräutertees empfahl. Sehr lecker und sind unbedingt weiter zu empfehlen 




Kurz sah es auch aus, als ob es heller wird, aber es ging im leichten Regen weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (12. November 2017)

Es war eine ziemlich nasse Angelegenheit, aber der Weg war schön zu fahren. Vor allem völlig frei von Wanderern. Dabei hatten wir doch vorher Sorge gehabt, daß Samstag in der Nähe von Innsbruck allzuviel los ist. 


 
Vorne am Lenker ist übrigens kein Zelt sondern da werden die Protektoren vor Dreck und Näße geschützt


----------



## Mausoline (12. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> ....
> Vorne am Lenker ist übrigens kein Zelt sondern da werden die Protektoren vor Dreck und Näße geschützt



Vorsichtshalber hatte ich meine im Auto gelassen


----------



## cschaeff (12. November 2017)

Also in der letzten ride war ein Artikel über bike-etikette. Dort wurde empfohlen, dass biker über 40 doch bitte das bunte Zeug weglassen und etwas "gedecktere" Farben wählen sollten.
DIE SPINNEN, DIE SCHWEIZER


----------



## Mausoline (12. November 2017)

Der Weg gehörte uns 





Wurzeln und Steine waren nass und rutschig, aber auf jeden Fall eine nette Querung ins Stubaital.





Noch ein bißchen mehr Aussicht, aber was noch nicht ist bzw. war ...


----------



## Bettina (12. November 2017)

@cschaeff  Zum Glück bin ich nicht Ü40 sondern Ü50, da kann man wieder anziehen was man will.


----------



## Schwimmer (12. November 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Also in der letzten ride war ein Artikel über bike-etikette. Dort wurde empfohlen, dass biker über 40 doch bitte das bunte Zeug weglassen und etwas "gedecktere" Farben wählen sollten.
> DIE SPINNEN, DIE SCHWEIZER



Naja, die Ride kann man lesen oder es auch vielleicht besser lassen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (12. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Zum Glück bin ich nicht Ü40 sondern Ü50, da kann man wieder anziehen was man will.



Du meinst nach der Devise:
Je oller, je doller ...


----------



## Mausoline (12. November 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Also in der letzten ride war ein Artikel über bike-etikette. Dort wurde empfohlen, dass biker über 40 doch bitte das bunte Zeug weglassen und etwas "gedecktere" Farben wählen sollten.
> DIE SPINNEN, DIE SCHWEIZER



Du machst Witze 

... obwohl eine Exschwägerin meinte mal vor vielen Jahren, das muss so kurz vor 40 gewesen sein, lange Haare trägt man in meinem Alter nicht mehr  

Ich halts dann doch lieber wie Bettina


----------



## Schwimmer (12. November 2017)

Tolle Berichte ... 
Habt ihr das 'mal gewogen, was ihr da an Gepäck habt?


----------



## Bettina (12. November 2017)

@Schwimmer Bist du verrückt? Ich stell mich doch nicht mehr auf die Waage 

Unser erster Radl-Tag war mein erster mit neuer Kamera, an den Selbstauslöserbildern und der Aussicht muss noch gearbeitet werden


----------



## Mausoline (12. November 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Tolle Berichte ...
> Habt ihr das 'mal gewogen, was ihr da an Gepäck habt?



5-6 kg plus Wasser 

es gab wohl mal Ausnahmen, da kamen noch 6 Bananen, 3 Äpfel und 15 Riegel dazu  und dann die fahrbare Werkstatt nicht vergessen


----------



## Schwimmer (12. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> @Schwimmer Bist du verrückt? Ich stell mich doch nicht mehr auf die Waage
> 
> Unser erster Radl-Tag war mein erster mit neuer Kamera, an den Selbstauslöserbildern und der Aussicht muss noch gearbeitet werden
> Anhang anzeigen 664304



Nein das Gepäck, also die bunten Teile (die gegen Die "Bike-Ettikette" verstoßen sollen  ) auf euren Rücken


----------



## Schwimmer (12. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> 5-6 kg plus Wasser
> 
> es gab wohl mal Ausnahmen, da kamen noch 6 Bananen, 3 Äpfel und 15 Riegel dazu  und dann die fahrbare Werkstatt nicht vergessen



Danke 
Schaut viel schwerer aus ...


----------



## Bettina (12. November 2017)

Der erste Tag war durch die Nutzung der Seilbahn ein gutes Einrollen. Kam mir sehr entgegen, denn ich war gesundheitlich noch etwas angeschlagen und brauchte noch etwas Ruhe. Unsere alternative Planung hatte uns daher eine moderate Strecke von knapp 14 km beschert, bei doch immerhin 1000 hm Abfahrt und 440 hm rauf.


----------



## Perlenkette (12. November 2017)

Toller Bericht; ich hab´mich schon drauf gefreut!!!

1000tm und 440hm  auf 14km = gemütliches Einrollen??? In angeschlagenem Zustand???  




Mausoline schrieb:


> Du machst Witze
> 
> ... obwohl eine Exschwägerin meinte mal vor vielen Jahren, das muss so kurz vor 40 gewesen sein, lange Haare trägt man in meinem Alter nicht mehr



Ich habe kürzlich gehört: Keine roten Haare Ü40!


----------



## Denzinger (13. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> *Es war einmal*
> 
> eine langschwierige Planungsphase ....
> 
> ...


Danke
Ich nehme mal an Ihr seit die Olperer-Runde gefahren dann sollte auch @Hofbiker erwähnt werden, auf dessen Grundlage ich unsere damalige Runde geplant hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (13. November 2017)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Danke
> Ich nehme mal an Ihr seit die Olperer-Runde gefahren dann sollte auch @Hofbiker erwähnt werden, auf dessen Grundlage ich unsere damalige Runde geplant hatte.



Natürlich auch ein großes Danke an @Hofbiker und alle anderen  die Infos über diese Runde und andere Streckenabschnitte im Netz bereitstellen und von denen wir Tipps erhalten haben.

Das größte 

 geht aber an @Bettina, die alles auf GPS übertragen hat und für den Schlußweg eine schöne Strecke zusammengepuzzelt hat.


----------



## Mausoline (13. November 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ....
> Ich kürzlich gehört: Keine roten Haare Ü40!



Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich damals auch schon rote Haare hatte


----------



## sommerfrische (13. November 2017)

Bei dem Wetter, bei dem ihr gefahren seid  war offenbar  kaum ein U-40-Biker unterwegs, der sich an bunter Ausrüstung oder roten Haaren hätte stören können


----------



## Mausoline (13. November 2017)

Es hat sich überhaupt keiner an uns gestört  im Gegenteil


----------



## Bettina (13. November 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ich habe kürzlich gehört: Keine roten Haare Ü40!


Mir wiederum wurde gesagt, ich solle mir mal die Haare färben  Ja was nun? 



Mausoline schrieb:


> ... im Gegenteil    ...


Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Mausoline (13. November 2017)

Wir kamen dann also völlig durchnässt an diesem 1. Tag in unserer Unterkunft an und versuchten auf alle möglichen Arten unsere Wäsche zu trocknen 






die Mädels unterstützten dies dann noch erfolgreich in der Sauna.

Zum Essen gings gleich nebenan in ein feineres Lokal, in dem wir in einem Nebenraum platziert wurden. Am Tisch schauten wir uns gegenseitig fragend an  ein seltsames Gerüchlein umschwirrte unsere feinen Geruchssinne  aber, schwupp di wupp  der Übeltäter wurde schnell gefunden und sogleich mit einem Ersatz vom Nachbartisch ausgetauscht 

Inzwischen regnete es nicht mehr und die Hoffnung auf einen schöne(re)n 2. Tag stieg


----------



## Mausoline (13. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> .....
> Hab ich was verpasst?




Neeee 

Damit es nicht zu weiteren Mißverständnissen kommt  wird der Smiley abgeändert


----------



## Bettina (13. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> umschwirrte unsere feinen Geruchssinne


und es waren nicht unsere Klamotten, denn noch konnten wir ja aus dem vollen Rucksack wählen!


----------



## karmakiller (13. November 2017)

Ich stehe auf dem Schlauch - war die Tour im August ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeseppl (13. November 2017)

Nach dem Wetterbericht zu urteilen, Start am 19.08.17
Lese hier gerne mit

Servus Reiner


----------



## Mausoline (13. November 2017)

Ja  Start Samstag, 19. August


----------



## Bettina (13. November 2017)

Abendstimmung ohne Regen


 
Aber leider nicht auf einem Berg 

Am nächsten Morgen geht es weiter wie am ersten Tag.... nur diesmal ohne Regen und ohne Rennbüro


 
Wir waren etwas zu früh... tsss

Oben Kraft tanken nach der anstrengenden Auffahrt


----------



## Bettina (13. November 2017)

wenige Minuten später war die Energie wohl wieder alle


----------



## Mausoline (13. November 2017)

Huhu Daten der 2. Etappe nicht vergessen 

Also 2. Tag Sonntag, 20. August
*Mieders *Stubaital *- Trins *Gschnitztal *- Sattelbergalm*


----------



## Mausoline (13. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> wenige Minuten später war die Energie wohl wieder alle



und ... plötzlich waren wir nur noch zu dritt  
eine hatte offensichtlich zuviel Kraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (13. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und ... plötzlich waren wir nur noch zu dritt
> eine hatte offensichtlich zuviel Kraft


So begann der Tag mit Warten und Suchen 
Aber dann ging es los, nun sah es auch langsam nach Alpentour aus 



Nächster Energiequellenstopp war nicht weit



Kloster Maria Waldrast - aber keine Sorge, es wurde nur Wasser getankt!


----------



## Mausoline (13. November 2017)

gesundes Wasser tanken _ob das anders war  als aus den Bächen drumrum 
_


----------



## Hofbiker (13. November 2017)

Hey Mädels, wieder ein schöner Bericht zum lesen von euch.


----------



## Mausoline (13. November 2017)

Auf losem Schotter gings steil bergab und wie wir später erfahren haben, ist der Weg für Bikes gesperrt. Dabei hat uns eine Wanderin das Gatter aufgemacht 
Abwechselnd auf Pfad oder Forstwegen gings dann weiter Richtung Trins.

Besondere Hindernisse mußten überwunden werden





es wurde gefahren





und geschoben





 bergauf, bergab, durch abwechslungsreiche Landschaft


----------



## Bettina (13. November 2017)

..doppelpost...

ich geh ins Bett


----------



## Mausoline (13. November 2017)




----------



## Mausoline (13. November 2017)

Ein schöner Platz mit Blick ins Gschnitztal

Maschinen Ü 40





Farben Ü 40


----------



## derwaaal (13. November 2017)

das sind doch Plus-Reifen, oder?
Schöner Bericht bisher!


----------



## cschaeff (13. November 2017)

Schöne Bilder und schöner Bericht!
Weiter so


----------



## Schwarzspecht (14. November 2017)

Hallo Mädels,

schöner Bericht und schöne Tour! Kann man evtl. Tourendaten und -Details von Euch bekommen? Wir sind regelmäßig zu zweit mit jetzt 128 unterwegs und so eine Tour in den Alpen mit Seilbahnunterstützung erscheint nicht mehr ganz so abwegig, zumal mein Ü70 Kumpel chronische Probleme mit den Bronchien hat.

Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (14. November 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> das sind doch Plus-Reifen, oder?


Ein Fahrrad hat laut Forumsmeinung Alpenuntaugliche Plus-Reifen, zwei Räder sind so veraltet wie die Fahrerinnen, nur ein Rad entspricht der allgemeinen Stimmungslage der Bike-Bravo 

Der Trinsersteig bracht uns wie erwartet nach Trins  und von dort fuhren wir kurz gen Brennerautobahn und mit der Seilbahn rauf zur Bergeralm. 
Alpenidylle


----------



## Bettina (14. November 2017)

Nach der Auffahrt kam endlich eine Pause 


 
Bevor wir uns dann Richtung Sattelbergalm aufmachten.
Zuerst war der Forstweg noch mit Figuren von Walt Disney & Co angereichert, als wir den Dunstkreis der Seilbahn verlassen hatten wurde es wieder idyllischer.


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (14. November 2017)

Juhu! Ihr seid wieder unterwegs gewesen!
Ihr schreibt immer so tolle Berichte. Macht richtig Spaß beim Lesen.


----------



## future27 (14. November 2017)

Tourer-Kiel schrieb:


> Juhu! Ihr seid wieder unterwegs gewesen!
> Ihr schreibt immer so tolle Berichte. Macht richtig Spaß beim Lesen.



Das stimmt allerdings - bin schwer beeindruckt von eurer Tour. Und das macht Lust darauf, so etwas auch mal zu machen :-D


----------



## Bettina (14. November 2017)

Bisher sind ja alles ganz nette Wegelein, wie wir sie auch im Mittelgebirge finden können. Nur die Ausblicke sind für mich schon Urlaubsfeeling


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. November 2017)

Hallo die Damen,

mal wieder ein toller Bericht. Ich finde es klasse, dass Ihr Euch immer wieder zu einer solchen Tour zusammenfindet !

Hierzu


Mausoline schrieb:


> Auf losem Schotter gings steil bergab und wie wir später erfahren haben, ist der Weg für Bikes gesperrt. Dabei hat uns eine Wanderin das Gatter aufgemacht



mal ne blöde Frage:
Ist es in Österreich denn nicht grundsätzlich verboten auf Wegen zu radeln, für die es nicht eine ausdrückliche Erlaubnis gibt ?

Grüße und macht weiter so !
LittleBoomer


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. November 2017)

Seilbahn fahren in dem Alter geht gar nicht.
Ihr seid ganz schön faul


----------



## Bettina (14. November 2017)

Also wir sind auch geradelt   Allerdings gab es auch am Tag 2 noch eine Alternativroute mit etwas weniger Höhenmetern, denn noch war ich etwas kurzatmig unterwegs  aber es lief schon besser als Tag 1.  



daher geht es schnell mal runter  nach Vinaders und von dort brauchten wir nicht mehr lange zur Sattelbergalm -auch wenn die letzten Meter für mich etwas zäh wurden. Aber ich wußte ja, da gibt es was zu essen 


 

Dank der zwei Liftfahrten kamen wir auf moderate 1000 hm rauf, 1500 hm runter und 34 km Strecke.


----------



## Bettina (14. November 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Seilbahn fahren in dem Alter geht gar nicht.
> Ihr seid ganz schön faul


Es lag nicht an uns... wir wurden bestreikt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> in Fahrrad hat laut Forumsmeinung Alpenuntaugliche Plus-Reifen, zwei Räder sind so veraltet wie die Fahrerinnen, nur ein Rad entspricht der allgemeinen Stimmungslage der Bike-Bravo



... der ist gut 

75% der Bikes sind absolut alpenuntauglich und unfahrbar 

Zitat: "Sie sagten, das geht nicht und dann kamen 3 und wussten nicht, dass es nicht geht"


 und machten es einfach   -  da müssen dann erst Frauen kommen


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> .... daher geht es schnell mal runter  nach Vinaders und von dort brauchten wir nicht mehr lange zur Sattelbergalm -auch wenn die letzten Meter für mich etwas zäh wurden. Aber ich wußte ja, da gibt es was zu essen







und vor den letzten Metern gabs noch Kaffee


----------



## Bettina (14. November 2017)

Kaffeetanten


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2017)

Ja


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2017)

Summ summ summ Binchen summ herum  

aufm KinderComicweg  hatten auch die Alten Spaß  





ansonsten wars nur Forstweg und Straße bis nach Vinaders  vielleicht wär die lange Variante spannender gewesen, auf jeden Fall mit mehr hm.


----------



## Bettina (14. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ansonsten wars nur Forstweg und Straße bis nach Vinaders  vielleicht wär die lange Variante spannender gewesen, auf jeden Fall mit mehr hm.


Sooo schlimm hab ich es gar nicht in Erinnerung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (14. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Summ summ summ Binchen summ herum
> 
> aufm KinderComicweg  hatten auch die Alten Spaß
> 
> ...



Ich löse: Das ist die @mtbbee . Und das einzige fahrbare Fahrrad.


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2017)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> schöner Bericht und schöne Tour! Kann man evtl. Tourendaten und -Details von Euch bekommen? Wir sind regelmäßig zu zweit mit jetzt 128 unterwegs und so eine Tour in den Alpen mit Seilbahnunterstützung erscheint nicht mehr ganz so abwegig, zumal mein Ü70 Kumpel chronische Probleme mit den Bronchien hat.
> 
> Weiter so!




Lies erst Mal den Bericht weiter  wenn du dann immer noch Daten willst  können wir drüber reden.
Die Details kriegts du ja hier


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Seilbahn fahren in dem Alter geht gar nicht.
> Ihr seid ganz schön faul



Das hab ich vor 6 Jahren auch noch gesagt  also komm du mal in unser Alter


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2017)

Also nachm Kaffee gings dann auf Forstweg voll hoch zur Sattelbergalm.
Für uns gemütlich  unser Zimmer war ja gebucht.





Vor 9 Jahren war ich schon mal da, da stand vor der Hütte nur der Bottich auf der Wiese  jetzt sah es irgendwie anders aus  das Klientel scheint sich erweitert zu haben.





Jedenfalls waren wir nicht allein  Almschwein Paula drehte auch seine Runden





Zimmer mit Balkon wurde bezogen und Bettina mußte nicht mehr lange auf ihr feines Essen warten


----------



## mtbbee (14. November 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ich löse: Das ist die @mtbbee . Und das einzige fahrbare Fahrrad.



nee stimmt nicht, ist schon lange out, da kein Boost und 11fach


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2017)

zu Tisch  Vorspeise





erstes Leckerli hmmmm





zweites Leckerli hmmmm





drittes .... nein

 Abendspaziergang war angesagt mit integrierten Dehnübungen für die alten und lädierten Gelenke und Ausspähen des morgigen Weiterweges mit Auffinden von altertümlichem Spielzeug  dass es sowas noch gibt 
Für die Archivierung von unseren Detektivinnen fotografisch festgehalten.






Dann endete auch unser 2. Tag mit einem Blick auf die Abendbottichstimmung






und es wurde bald leise in dem kleinen Kämmerlein und alle schliefen einen erholsamen Schlaf  
oder so ähnlich


----------



## cschaeff (15. November 2017)

Ich freue mich, Paula bei offensichtlich guter Gesundheit vorzufinden (Ich hoffe, die heißen nicht immer Paula auf der Sattelbergalm?).


----------



## Bettina (15. November 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die heißen nicht immer Paula auf der Sattelbergalm?


Auf jeden Fall hat die Paula, die wir am Nachmittag sahen, am Morgen noch geschubbert 
Abgesehen von dem wirklich guten Essen, muss ich sagen hat mich die Freundlichkeit sehr beeindruckt. So macht Urlaub Spaß!


----------



## Trekiger (15. November 2017)

Trekiger schrieb:


> … werde ich auch gleich von Willi das Hängebauchschwein begrüßt


2015 war Paula noch schlanker



Bettina schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall hat die Paula, die wir am Nachmittag sahen, am Morgen noch geschubbert
> Abgesehen von dem wirklich guten Essen, muss ich sagen hat mich die Freundlichkeit sehr beeindruckt. So macht Urlaub Spaß!


Kann ich nur bestätigen. 

Schöner Bericht, macht weiter so


----------



## Bettina (15. November 2017)

Auch älter geworden die Dame


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (15. November 2017)

Lichtes Haar hatte sie aber damals schon


----------



## Mausoline (15. November 2017)

3. Tag Montag, 21. August
*Sattelbergalm - Brenner Grenzkamm - Enzianhütte* 


Guten Morgen guten Morgen Sonnenschein  

Nochmal ein Blick zurück nach Norden





und tschüß zur Sattelbergalm  schee wars

Es geht los  Brenner Grenzkamm stand schon ne Weile bei den Damen auf der Liste  endlich.
Ich kenn ihn und freu mich auch, den kann man immer wieder machen  

Sachte geht der Weg von der Alm los.


----------



## karmakiller (15. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ja  Start Samstag, 19. August


Ich war halt ein bisschen irritiert, dass der Bericht erst jetzt kommt


----------



## Punella (15. November 2017)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Ich war halt ein bisschen irritiert, dass der Bericht erst jetzt kommt


----------



## Punella (15. November 2017)

Sieht ja echt gut aus ich will im Sommer 2018 hoch zur Sattelbergalm


----------



## Mausoline (15. November 2017)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Ich war halt ein bisschen irritiert, dass der Bericht erst jetzt kommt



Gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## Mausoline (15. November 2017)

Punella schrieb:


> Sieht ja echt gut aus ich will im Sommer 2018 hoch zur Sattelbergalm



Sieht gut aus bis dahin  fängt aber ziemlich schnell danach an richtig steil zu werden und Schieben ist angesagt.
Wir haben die Variante über den ehemaligen "bösen Bauer" gewählt um auf den Sattelberg zu kommen.

Also Schieben 





und Pause  mit Blick auf die Berge unseres Rückwegs





manche gibts, die fahren auch


----------



## Mausoline (15. November 2017)

und immer noch schieben, aber gleich ists geschafft


----------



## Bettina (16. November 2017)

Jetzt wird es mit klar
Wir anderen haben die falschen Räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (16. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es mit klar
> Wir anderen haben die falschen Räder


An der Stelle hatte ich auch den Gedanken


----------



## LittleBoomer (16. November 2017)

Ja selbstredend, Berg hoch brauchst auf jeden Fall Boost


----------



## Mausoline (16. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es mit klar
> Wir anderen haben die falschen Räder




Stimmt  jetzt wo ihr das alle sagt


----------



## bikebecker (16. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Stimmt  jetzt wo ihr das alle sagt



Carbon, Plus und Boost, sage ich dir doch die ganze Zeit 

Schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder (sogar mit Einkehr)￼￼
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Mausoline (16. November 2017)




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (16. November 2017)

Hui, wieder eine Ü200-Tour .
Da lese ich naklar gerne mit.

Und ein kleines Gedicht hab' ich auch für euch .

Ob rot oder grün,
Farben sind kühn,

Ob lila, ob braun,
da gibt's was zu schau'n.

Ob orange oder mint,
wer bunt ist, gewinnt,

Ob gelb oder blau,
Mädels, ihr seid 'ne Schau .
_ O.K., zum Dichter geboren wurde ich mit Sicherheit nicht .
_
lg basti321


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (16. November 2017)

Oben 
das heißt am Grenzkamm

Keine leerstehende Alm sondern ein Weltkriegs Überbleibsel unterbricht die Landschaft





 da kommt noch eine





Oooh nochmal ein Fundstück aus vergangenen Zeiten  neee, ich mein natürlich das Schild






und Pause mit Blick auf unser heutiges Ziel


----------



## Mausoline (16. November 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> _ O.K., zum Dichter geboren wurde ich mit Sicherheit nicht .
> _
> lg basti321




Aber ein obersuper Kompliment   Dankeee


----------



## cschaeff (16. November 2017)

Einfach schön da oben. Die Hunderttausenden auf der Brennerautobahn ahnen das nicht mal.


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (16. November 2017)

Rennräder verboten? - Gut, dass da kein MTB abgebildet ist!  ;-)


----------



## Mausoline (16. November 2017)

Ich vermute mal, dass das vom Bauer noch übrig geblieben ist


----------



## Mausoline (16. November 2017)

Denzinger schrieb:


> An der Stelle hatte ich auch den Gedanken



Wenn ich irgendwann noch ein drittes Mal hochgeh, nehm ich wieder die Variante über den Sattelberg.
Ist zwar schon länger her, im Vergleich find ichs schöner.


----------



## bMerry (17. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwann noch ein drittes Mal hochgeh, nehm ich wieder die Variante über den Sattelberg.
> Ist zwar schon länger her, im Vergleich find ichs schöner.



Wenn Du da nochmal hochgehst, nimm die "Böse Bauer"-Variante als Abfahrt: da macht sie richtig Spaß  (gerade wenn man schon jeden Krümel vom Bergaufschieben Jahre vorher kennt....)

Super Bericht! Danke fürs Mitnehmen


----------



## Mausoline (17. November 2017)

Sollte ich jemals auf der Nordseite runterfahren würd ich auch die Variante vom Sattelberg nehmen


----------



## Mausoline (17. November 2017)

Da die Hälfte von 210 ganz leicht unterfordert war  erklommen diese noch den Gipfel vom Sattelberg und
wurden belohnt von einem tollen Rundumblick  

nach Norden





nach Osten





nach Westen





benutzt wurde die schöne Bank an diesem Tag nicht, pfiff denen da oben doch ein eisiger Wind um die Ohren


----------



## cschaeff (17. November 2017)

Der Blick nach Norden lässt erahnen, warum Mussolinis Militärstrategen unbedingt eine Straße für ihre schwere Artillerie hier rauf bauen wollten...
Feuer frei bis ins Inntal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (17. November 2017)

Pause beendet, frische Energie getankt um diesen Brenner Grenzkamm zu befahren. Die Mädels sind total fasziniert von den Blicken, die sich die ganze Zeit bieten.





und man darf sich nicht täuschen lassen  ein paar hm sind auch dabei


----------



## Mausoline (17. November 2017)

Leider lag dann direkt neben dem Weg eine tote Kuh, die wohl den ganzen Hang hinuntergekullert war. Kein schöner Anblick.





Kurze Zeit später der Blick in die Dolos





ein wenig frisch wars geworden da oben





aber man kann sich einfach nicht satt sehen am Panorama 





Unsere Strecke auf dem Grenzkamm neigte sich dem Ende zu





Bald sollte das nächste Highlight auftauchen


----------



## cschaeff (17. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bald sollte das nächste Highlight auftauchen



Der 1er nach Gossensass!?
Her mit den Bildern


----------



## Mausoline (18. November 2017)

@Bikebetti hat das schöne Foto vom Post 103 geschossen. Das steht heute zur Wahl FdT  Dank @Perlenkette 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2215620?in=potdPool


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (18. November 2017)

Finde, dass es ein tolles Bild ist, weil es anders ist als die üblichen Bilder.Gebt Euch einen Ruck und den Damen Euren Stern, denn den haben Sie sich stellvertretend für alle ihre Reisebilder verdient.


----------



## Mausoline (18. November 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Der 1er nach Gossensass!?
> Her mit den Bildern






Ein wirkliches Highlight  den muss man


aber zuerst das sagenhafte Panorama genießen





Hier isser  der Einstieg


----------



## Bikebetti (18. November 2017)

Hallihallo,
ja ich war auch mit dabei 
,Bikebetti mein Name ,hab mich erst jetzt dazu  geschaltet wells fruher halt nicht ging ,sorry Mausi 
Hat aber nix mit meinem Photo  zu tun, dass das nur mal klar ist .
Also ,was mir nur zur Grenzkammstrasse einfaellt --------beeindruckend in jeder Hinsicht ,dass dort oben gekaempft wurde und wir heute  einfach so da lang fahren koennen angesichts der Dramen ,die sich dort abgespielt haben mussten .....das hat uns sehr nachdenklich gemacht und uns schweigend fahren lassen und dabei in grosse   Ehrfurcht versetzt........
Der Anblick der toten Kuh hat dann die Stimmung passend wiedergegeben  .......wir waren alle ziemlich erschrocken.......
Ach  ja ,unsere Freunde des begleitenden Fahrens mit E- Bike haben wir zu allem Ueberfluss an diesem denkwuerdigen Ort dann auch noch getroffen ....  .........Vier Maedels in unserem Alter und ein fescher Juengling  -----------
Tauschen wollten wir mit denen aber auf gar keinen Fall......
Aber dazu spaeter mehr .....


----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2017)

Tauschen? Den Juengling, oder die Bikes?


----------



## bikebecker (18. November 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Tauschen? Den Juengling, oder die Bikes?



Ich hoffe keins von beiden 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebetti (18. November 2017)

Hier ist jetzt Raum fuer viel Fantasie ,Du Pappnase !!!


----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2017)

abwarten, alter Mann, abwarten...

Im Ernstfall bekommst Asyl    

... sollen die doch glücklich werden mit was auch immer


----------



## Bikebetti (18. November 2017)

Ach ja ,an der Sattelbergalm hatten wir dann uneingeschraenkten Blick auf das tolle , neue Outlet Center in 1000 m 
Tiefenmeter ....war komisch anzusehen ...aus dieser Hoehe ..aus dieser Stille ...man konnte der Trubel und den Laerm Dort nur erahnen ....


----------



## Deleted 426828 (18. November 2017)

Tolle Bilder vom Forstweg Geballer


----------



## cschaeff (18. November 2017)

Harry_B schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder vom Forstweg Geballer


Ist komplett oberhalb der Forst(Baum)-Grenze


----------



## Deleted 426828 (18. November 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ist komplett oberhalb der Forst(Baum)-Grenze



Ja natürlich,sorry.Tolle Gravel Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (18. November 2017)

Sowas sollte hier am Sattelberg entstehen (Fotomontage) 
Wurde in 2015 vom obersten Gericht in Rom als nicht genehmigungsfähig beerdigt - Glück gehabt


----------



## Mausoline (18. November 2017)

Was auf der Fotomontage noch fehlt sind die Plateaus um die Windräder und die Zufahrtswege


----------



## macduffy (18. November 2017)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> -------beeindruckend in jeder Hinsicht ,dass dort oben gekaempft wurde und wir heute  einfach so da lang fahren koennen angesichts der Dramen ,die sich dort abgespielt haben mussten .....


Die Straßen und Befestigungen wurden von Mussolini als strategische Abwehrmaßnahme gegen Deutschland/Österreich gebaut.
Er befürchtete eine "Heim ins Reich Aktion" hinsichtlich der deutschsprachingen Südtiroler.
Dann haben sich Hitler und Mussolini aber auf Kosten eben dieser Südtiroler, die zwangsumgesidelt werden sollten, geeinigt und verbündet.
Das ganze war dann zwar nicht "umsonst", aber unnötigt. Und gekämpft wurde dort nie.


----------



## Mausoline (18. November 2017)

Fahren wir schon mal rein, weils so schön ist 





Blick zurück nach der Kurve





und nu wieder Blick voraus 






Es ist echt schwierig Fotos auszusuchen, kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, dann werdens immer mehr 
Auf jeden Fall kann ich heut Nacht gut schlafen, ich fahr nämlich den 1er grad nochmal runter


----------



## bikeseppl (19. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Es ist echt schwierig Fotos auszusuchen, kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, dann werdens immer mehr


Kein Problem 

Servus Reiner


----------



## Bikebetti (19. November 2017)

macduffy schrieb:


> Die Straßen und Befestigungen wurden von Mussolini als strategische Abwehrmaßnahme gegen Deutschland/Österreich gebaut.
> Er befürchtete eine "Heim ins Reich Aktion" hinsichtlich der deutschsprachingen Südtiroler.
> Dann haben sich Hitler und Mussolini aber auf Kosten eben dieser Südtiroler, die zwangsumgesidelt werden sollten, geeinigt und verbündet.
> Das ganze war dann zwar nicht "umsonst", aber unnötigt. Und gekämpft wurde dort nie.


Du hast naturlich recht ,gemeint ist hier eher unter welchen unmenschlichen Bedingungen gebaut und gelebt worden ist .--
----- Dort oben ist es selbst im Sommer recht zuegig  und kalt ,so dass man sich vorstellen kann ,wie es wohl im Winter sein koennte ....so waren meine Eindruecke  eigentlich zu verstehen ,aber danke fuer die Richtigstellung


----------



## macduffy (19. November 2017)

Jedenfalls machen Eure Bilder Lust, da auch mal lang zu fahren.


----------



## Bikebetti (19. November 2017)

Also, das Thema " Bekleidung im Alter " beschäftigt mich dann doch nochmal.
Dass Frau ab 50 generell als durchsichtig bei bestimmter Sorte Männer gelten ist ja hinreichlich bekannt...........,   
der Aspekt des Gesehen- Werdens im Gebirge ,durch und vorallem mit Farbe ist ,glaube ich , eine ganz andere Frage und sollte in diesem Zusammenhang bei dieser Betrachtungsweise mit berücksichtigt werden .........
abgesehen davon ,Farbe kann auch zusätzlich zu der schönen Aussicht  das Auge erfreuen oder den Betrachter


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (19. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Es ist echt schwierig Fotos auszusuchen, kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, dann werdens immer mehr



Ist doch super, so bekommt man einen noch schöneren Eindruck davon. Ist ja nicht so, dass sich die Bilder gleichen, sondern es sind verschieden Sichten. Weiter so!


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. November 2017)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Also, das Thema " Bekleidung im Alter " beschäftigt mich dann doch nochmal.
> Dass Frau ab 50 generell als durchsichtig bei bestimmter Sorte Männer gelten ist ja hinreichlich bekannt...........,
> der Aspekt des Gesehen- Werdens im Gebirge ,durch und vorallem mit Farbe ist ,glaube ich , eine ganz andere Frage und sollte in diesem Zusammenhang bei dieser Betrachtungsweise mit berücksichtigt werden .........
> abgesehen davon ,Farbe kann auch zusätzlich zu der schönen Aussicht  das Auge erfreuen oder den Betrachter




Da bin ich ganz bei Dir 

Warum sollten wir " nicht mehr ganz so Jungen " nur noch Tarnfarben herum fahren 

PS: Danke für Eure schönen Tour-Berichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (20. November 2017)

Fast durchgängig fahrbar, bis auf ein paar kurze Absteiger





zieht sich der 1er anfangs am Hang entlang





und schraubt sich dann in vielen vielen Kehren den Hang hinunter


----------



## Mausoline (20. November 2017)

Kehre für Kehre    fahrbar      wunderbar






das hat einfach Spaß gemacht






und irgendwann wars vorbei und der 1er hat uns auf einer Straße ausgespuckt


----------



## Bettina (20. November 2017)

Da waren wir aber noch gar nicht unten 


 
Da kamen noch schnelle, leicht wurzelige Passagen, wunderbar flowig


 
und dann waren wir am Ende des Trails  einmal Arme und Beine entspannen 


 
und alle Mann ähhhh Frau dehnen


----------



## Bettina (20. November 2017)

Mittlerweile war es übrigens Sommer geworden und so zogen wir uns erstmal für die anstehende Auffahrt aus. Das Ziel unserer Etappe hatten wir auf dem Militärweg immer wieder sehen können.
Da sahen wir es von ganz weit weg, noch auf der Militärstrasse 


 
der letzte Zwischenstopp kommt langsam näher


 
es ist nicht mehr weit 


 
geschafft   Endlich wieder Kaffee für Kaffeetanten 
Ausblick zurück zu unserem Weg


 

Und wer wohnt nun wo?


----------



## Bettina (20. November 2017)

Wo war übrigens der Lift   Von wegen altersgerechtem Biken 
Dieser Tag hatte laut meinem Garmin 27.6 km, 1348 hm und nur 1111 hm Abfahrt


----------



## Bikebetti (20. November 2017)

und dann war, in der Tat, plötzlich und unerwartet einfach fertig! ....Schluss! ....aus! ......vorbei! .....einfach so! .......
Da war es nun das Vakuum ,
der Adrenalinstopp ,
das Nichts nach dem vorherigen Overflow von Landschaft und Untergrund -------
gesehen haben wir allerdings ,mal ehrlich , nur nach unten ,
war auch besser so  ,glaube ich ........meine ich zu glauben .....äh oder so ......
der Rausch der Abfahrt nach gefühlten 10 Minuten ......."
........Nicht nur das Hochfahren ,auch das Runterfahren war  Kraftanstrengung pur......
.....für uns ,den über _50-jährigen_ ,versteht sich 
_Dehnen_ wurde zum Muss ,um ohne Krämpfe weiterfahren zu können ........
Außerdem macht dehnen alleine auch keinen Spaß ......


----------



## Bikebetti (20. November 2017)

Ach, war das nicht da ,wo wir uns das erste Mal verfolgt fühlten ?


----------



## Bettina (20. November 2017)

Stimmt... diese E Biker... 
Ich erinner mich.  Ich hätte die ja gern mal auf der Abfahrt gesehen, allerdings nicht dicht hinter mir


----------



## Mausoline (20. November 2017)

Es fehlt noch ein Bergauffahrbild  es gibt eins und

tata tata  hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (21. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Mittlerweile war es übrigens Sommer geworden und so zogen wir uns erstmal für die anstehende Auffahrt aus.



Bilder?


----------



## Bettina (21. November 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Bilder?


Ja 
Aber nicht hier


----------



## Mausoline (21. November 2017)

4. Tag Dienstag, 22. August 2017

*Enzianhütte - Schlüsseljoch - Pfitscherjoch - Mayrhofen


   *und wieder begrüßt uns ein wunderschöner Morgen


Zimmer mit Blick auf den bestrahlten Grenzkamm






Mein Einzelzimmer





nee natürlich die Suite für die Bikes 


Esel ..... Esel    war da nicht was  ....   ok   bleibt unter uns


----------



## Bettina (21. November 2017)

Auch wenn diese Tour nicht durch die fotogenen Dolomiten führt, so war das gestern doch ein toller Tag mit schönen Blicken und tollen Trails. Der frühe Blick aus unserem Fenster ist auch gar nicht so schlecht.  


 
Also auf die Räder, fertig, hoch 
Noch ist es kühl und fahrbar 


 

Schon denken wir beim Schwitzen, Schieben und Schnaufen an unsere Verfolger mit ihren EBikes


----------



## Bettina (21. November 2017)

Upps, da haben wir mal wieder beide am gleichen Faden angefangen 
Ich bin aber für heute fertig


----------



## Mausoline (21. November 2017)

Ich auch 

Hast du aber gut getimed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (22. November 2017)

Auf einer Straße ausgespuckt? 
Geht gar it sowas,  Sauerei!


----------



## Bettina (22. November 2017)

Nein, wir haben nicht alles geschoben. Gab auch fahrbare Abschnitte 


Geschafft  Oben  Fotoshootings auf dem Schlüsseljoch


 
Ein Blick zurück auf den gestrigen Militärweg




Und da geht es gleich runter


----------



## Bikebetti (22. November 2017)

Ja ,der Tag fing so gut an ,super Ausblick ,tolle Morgenstimmung     aber dann :
was  am Anfang noch  annähernd fahrbar schien ,war später ,auch für Geübte !,blanker Wahnsinn ,HOCH versteht sich ,
runter gefahren wären wir da schon alle gern lieber ,  hatten aber keine Zeit etwas auszuprobieren ,schade eigentlich ,
denn wir wussten um die heutige  anstrengende Etappe  --------- ein einsamer Biker hat es aber trotzdem versucht --------------
Nein ,falsch geraten  ,es war_ nicht_ der E-Biker !


----------



## Bettina (22. November 2017)

Aber nun war es geschafft 
Also alles einsteigen, es geht weiter 


 
Flowig, sonnig, wunderschön...


 
Ausblicke und Weitblicke (leider auch zum nächsten Aufstieg  )



Irgendwo dahinten, über dem roten Helm, da ist das nächste oben 


 
Und nun, bevor wir wieder unten sind, mein Lieblingsbild


----------



## Mausoline (22. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Nein, wir haben nicht alles geschoben. Gab auch fahrbare Abschnitte .....



Am Anfang und am Ende  also für 50-75% der Teilnehmer 



.....  aber ist uns einer entgegen gekommen. Da muss ich beim Schieben voll auf mich konzentriert gewesen sein.


----------



## Bikebetti (22. November 2017)

Und da geht es gleich runter 
und jetzt fing das Warten an ---- 
wann würden wohl  unsere Freunde mit dem_  leichten_ Fahrgefühl kommen ? 
sehen konnten wir sie  schon ,aber es stellte sich die Frage  _wann _und_ wie_ fuhren sie wohl _da  _wohl runter ?


----------



## Bikebetti (22. November 2017)




----------



## IndianaWalross (23. November 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz bei Dir
> 
> Warum sollten wir " nicht mehr ganz so Jungen " nur noch Tarnfarben herum fahren
> 
> PS: Danke für Eure schönen Tour-Berichte



Ich bin zwar noch nicht ganz so alt, etwas über 1 Jahrzehnt fehlt da noch - aber warum gebt ihr was drauf ob andere das schick finden was ihr tragt? Zieht euch Regenbogenfarben an - Wayne? 
Also ich musste mir mit 18 in der Halfpipe ja schon vor Urzeiten von nem 12jährigen erklären lassen, das ich alte Kuh mich verp*** sollte. ALT - mit 18! Da weisste Bescheid - ab 15 geht's mit uns eh zu Ende - dann doch bitte mit Spaß an der Freude! 

Ich könnte immer kotzen, wenn ich meine Eltern und Schwiegereltern sehe. Immer schön das typische "Rentner-"beige bzw. alle Arten von Brauntönen und so - bäh! Furchtbar. Am besten noch sowas wie die 3 Punkte auf den Arm damit auch wirklich jeder auf 15km sieht das man alt ist - warum? Bitte erklär mir das wer, ich find es furchtbar!


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (23. November 2017)

Irgendwie tröpfelt Euer Bericht ein bischen. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Ihr letztes Jahr ein bisschen mehr geschrieben habt...
Bilder sind toll - vor allem mit den farbigen Tupfern auf Rädern - weiter so!


----------



## Mausoline (23. November 2017)

Du meinst wir sollten etwas längere Sätze bilden  und mehr vom drumrum erzählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (23. November 2017)

Ich weiß noch was  

Wir übernehmen ja nicht einfach fertige GPS-Daten von anderen. Da wir auch Karten lesen können werden unsere Etappen auch per Karte geprüft und bei jeder Möglichkeit auf Varianten untersucht.
So auch hier bei der Abfahrt vom Schlüsseljoch  
Von 1000enden Bikern schon befahren gibt es kurz unterhalb des Jochs einen Pfadabzweig, den 4er.
Hier haben wir versucht über die Befahrbarkeit etwas herauszufinden, Ergebnis  sehr mager bis fast gar nix.






Und plötzlich standen wir da, die Mädels haben einfach angehalten und scharrten schon mit den Füßen.
Wir wollen da runter  wir wollen da runter  

Neee  hab ich befohlen, es gibt keine Infos und auf Google hab ich weiter unten nur Felsen gesehn.
Das probieren wir hier nicht aus  und sind den üblichen Weg runter.
Vielleicht weiß ja jetzt und hier jemand was über den 4er  (und kann es mir ja ins Ohr flüstern)


Der Karrenweg war sehr anstrengend und erforderte höchste Konzentration.
Wie war das nochmal mit den Plus-Reifen  die waren hier auf jeden Fall von Vorteil und nicht die meinen  die Schmalspur-Pneus.


----------



## Mausoline (23. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> ....
> Und nun, bevor wir wieder unten sind, mein Lieblingsbild
> Anhang anzeigen 667855




Ich finde du hast noch ein schööönes Foto unterschlagen  ein, zwei oder drei Kehren weiter oben

Der Vergleich  sind deine dicker oder meine  





.... von hinten sind wir alle gleich


----------



## Mausoline (23. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> ....
> Und nun, bevor wir wieder unten sind ...




.... noch ein Veschber


----------



## w69 (23. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Der Vergleich  sind deine dicker oder meine



Hier geht's noch um die Pneus? Oder ums Profil?


----------



## Mausoline (24. November 2017)

Was denkst du, um was es geht?


----------



## Mausoline (24. November 2017)

Ich hab was für euch zum Sternchen fürs FdT zu vergeben 

@mtbbee hat den Flow von der Schlüsseljochabfahrt wirklich schön im Bild festgehalten 
Das müßte doch auch der Blick zur Auffahrt zum Pfunderer Joch sein 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2217530?in=potdPool


----------



## hobbybiker79 (24. November 2017)

Super schöne Tour!! Ist Sie ein bißchen an die Marvin Route angelehnt!!??

Ihr habt trotz dem Regen ne Mega Menge Spaß gehabt!!
Klasse!!!


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (24. November 2017)

hobbybiker79 schrieb:


> Super schöne Tour!! Ist Sie ein bißchen an die Marvin Route angelehnt!!??
> 
> Ihr habt trotz dem Regen ne Mega Menge Spaß gehabt!!
> Klasse!!!


Welcher Regen?    Sind die Bilder alle nur fake? Ist doch alles sonnig!


----------



## Bettina (24. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ... mtbbee hat den Flow von der Schlüsseljochabfahrt wirklich schön im Bild festgehalten


Obwohl ich sagen muss, in der Mitte scheint sich ein Zwerg eingeschummelt zu haben  
Wir sollten uns besser, ordentlicher nach der Größe sortieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (24. November 2017)

hobbybiker79 schrieb:


> Ihr habt trotz dem Regen ne Mega Menge Spaß gehabt!!


Die Tour fing verregnet an, aber dann wurde es immer besser. Paßte ganz gut, denn der Anfang war ja noch etwas besser anpassbar an die Bedingungen. Bei dem aktuellen Tag nach Mayrhofen gab es weder eine Möglichkeit zum Abkürzen noch zum Hochliften. da haben wir echt Glück gehabt


----------



## Bettina (24. November 2017)

Nach der schönen Abfahrt ging es nun einmal das ganz lange Tal entlang.... so schnell die 1fach Übersetzung es hergab 


 
Unser Ziel war nun da Pfitscher Joch, aber vor der nächsten Auffahrt suchen wir uns noch eine Einkehrmöglichkeit 
Diese war aber nicht der Rede wert und auch nicht sonderlich empfehlenswert. Wir mussten uns regelrecht überreden dort einzukehren.
Aber dann ging es endlich wieder weiter und wir konnten entspannt Meter um Meter raufkurbeln und die Aussicht genießen.


 
Zwischendurch wird auch das Dehnen nicht vergessen 


 
auch rauf fahren ist schön


----------



## Bettina (24. November 2017)

Lust auf eine Abkürzung?


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (24. November 2017)

Abkürzung sieht gut aus.  Bin schon ganz gespannt!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Nach der schönen Abfahrt ging es nun einmal das ganz lange Tal entlang.... so schnell die 1fach Übersetzung es hergab
> Anhang anzeigen 668304
> 
> ...



Auch wenn eigentlich dachte, dass ich keine Kuh bin  (naja, wer weiß das schon so genau ),
das Bild mit den saftig grünen und bunten Almwiesen find' ich trotzdem klasse  !


----------



## cschaeff (24. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @mtbbee hat den Flow von der Schlüsseljochabfahrt wirklich schön im Bild festgehalten
> Das müßte doch auch der Blick zur Auffahrt zum Pfunderer Joch sein
> 
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2217530?in=potdPool


Ja, ist die Auffahrt zum Pfunderer. Schönes Schnapperl  Sieht von oben so flach aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebetti (24. November 2017)

Ich sach nur noch das Stichwort " meditierendes Bergauffahren " 
...........es folgten gefuehlte 10 Stunden ,bei _bestem Wetter _uebrigens !!!------- Nur hoch !
Ich , persoenlich , hatte unten im Tal schon genug ------,ich glaube aber eben  herausgehoert zu haben ,dass es nicht nur mir allein so ging ------
man merkte halt doch mittlerweile den wievielten Tag in Folge ,mit bereits wieviele hm ,Km Plus Alter?


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (24. November 2017)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Ich sach nur noch das Stichwort " meditierendes Bergauffahren "
> ...........es folgten gefuehlte 10 Stunden ,bei _bestem Wetter _uebrigens !!!------- Nur hoch !
> Ich , persoenlich , hatte unten im Tal schon genug ------,ich glaube aber eben  herausgehoert zu haben ,dass es nicht nur mir allein so ging ------
> man merkte halt doch mittlerweile den wievielten Tag in Folge ,mit bereits wieviele hm ,Km Plus Alter?


Zur Erinnerung: Diese Herausforderungen suchen wir doch - gerade wir Ü50 brauchen doch die Selbstbestätigung es geschafft zu haben. Und Ihr HABT es geschafft! Hut ab!!!


----------



## Bettina (24. November 2017)

Tourer-Kiel schrieb:


> ... Und Ihr HABT es geschafft! ...


Stimmt  es ist mittlerweile November, wir sitzen daheim am PC und tippen


----------



## Mausoline (24. November 2017)

... und versuchen ganze Sätze zusammen zu bringen


----------



## Mausoline (24. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Obwohl ich sagen muss, in der Mitte scheint sich ein Zwerg eingeschummelt zu haben
> Wir sollten uns besser, ordentlicher nach der Größe sortieren



    da wurde einfach eine schlechte Perspektive gewählt


----------



## Mausoline (24. November 2017)

Tourer-Kiel schrieb:


> Abkürzung sieht gut aus.  Bin schon ganz gespannt!



Sorry keine Abkürzung  bergauf siehts gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. Hier abwärts siehts schon ein bißchen rustikaler aus.





Den 3er runter zu fahren ist, soweit ich weiß, recht anspruchsvoll, aber berghoch  ach so  vielleicht mit E-Bike. Aller Biker, die uns entgegengekommen sind, sind die Straße gefahren.


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (24. November 2017)

Na gut, denn eben keine "Abkürzung"! (Ich hätte es ja auch nicht anders gemacht.  )


----------



## Mausoline (24. November 2017)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Ich sach nur noch das Stichwort " meditierendes Bergauffahren "
> ...........es folgten gefuehlte 10 Stunden ,bei _bestem Wetter _uebrigens !!!------- Nur hoch !
> Ich , persoenlich , hatte unten im Tal schon genug ------,ich glaube aber eben  herausgehoert zu haben ,dass es nicht nur mir allein so ging ------
> man merkte halt doch mittlerweile den wievielten Tag in Folge ,mit bereits wieviele hm ,Km Plus Alter?




Das Pfitschertal entlang zu fahren, fand ich auch verhältnismäßig anstrengend, lag aber an der langen geteerten Strecke und dem leicht ansteigenden Wiesenweg mit den saftigen Almwiesen  und der nicht zu empfehlenden letzten Einkehrmöglichkeit 

Dafür hat die Pfitscherjochstraße bergauf eine angenehme Steigung. Es zieht sich zwar, aber es sind von Kematen aus auch ca. 800hm bis zum Joch. Das Joch von dieser Richtung aus zu befahren macht Sinn, vor allem hinsichtlich der superg..... Abfahrt, die uns erwartet


----------



## cschaeff (24. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Dafür hat die Pfitscherjochstraße bergauf eine angenehme Steigung. Es zieht sich zwar, aber es sind von Kematen aus auch ca. 800hm bis zum Joch. Das Joch von dieser Richtung aus zu befahren macht Sinn, vor allem hinsichtlich der superg..... Abfahrt, die uns erwartet



Ich bin zwei mal von Nord nach Süd rüber und hab mir jedesmal gedacht, dass ich falsch rum unterwegs bin 
Die Abfahrt bis zum Speicher stell ich mir richtig gut vor...


----------



## Mausoline (24. November 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> ....
> Die Abfahrt bis zum Speicher stell ich mir richtig gut vor...



  und ich dachte bei allen, Wanderern und Bikern, die von unten kamen, ihr müßt da jetzt hoch 
und auf der Abfahrt bis Mayrhofen _"zum Glück muss ich da jetzt nicht hoch fahren" _. 
Das fand ich damals vor vielen Jahren eine echt ätzende Strecke und der letzte Weg Richtung Pfitscherjoch war frisch geschottert mit riesengroßen Kieselsteinen, so ø10-20cm... und am nächsten Tag das Pfundererjoch.
Nur gut, dass man manche Dinge auch andersrum machen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (24. November 2017)

hobbybiker79 schrieb:


> Super schöne Tour!! Ist Sie ein bißchen an die Marvin Route angelehnt!!??
> 
> Ihr habt trotz dem Regen ne Mega Menge Spaß gehabt!!
> Klasse!!!



Danke  
Ursprung unserer Tour ist die Olperer Runde, die wir vorher und nachher nach unserern Bedürfnissen erweitert haben, anhand der Vorlagen und Tipps, siehe bereits erwähnt.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-210-durch-die-alpen.860389/page-2#post-14898540

Vom Inntal her sind einige Passagen gleich, da gibts nicht so viele Möglichkeiten. Brenner Grenzkamm und 1er sind Muss  und ab Gossensaß gibts dann einige viele andere Möglichkeiten weiter zufahren.

Hier auf dem 2. Bild, der mit der Spitze muss der Olperer sein 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-210-durch-die-alpen.860389/page-4#post-14906858


Im Regen Spaß  klar, war ja nur der erste Tag und Kinder haben im Regen _wenn sie raus dürfen _
auch ne ganze Menge Spaß  ansonsten sind wir Sonnenkinder.


----------



## Hofbiker (24. November 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ich bin zwei mal von Nord nach Süd rüber und hab mir jedesmal gedacht, dass ich falsch rum unterwegs bin
> Die Abfahrt bis zum Speicher stell ich mir richtig gut vor...


Nur zum empfehlen


----------



## Mausoline (24. November 2017)

Die Pfitscherjochstraße ist von Süden her bergauf komplett fahrbar. Ausser den schönen Aussichten gibts leider keine Verpflegungsstationen. Einkehr ist nur in den Orten im Pfitschertal möglich oder dann wieder im Pfitscherjochhaus, das vor ein paar Jahren renoviert wurde.





Auch hier oben die Überbleibsel aus dem Weltkrieg, hier sind wir noch auf der Südtiroler Seite. Zu sehen der 3er, der vermutlich an der Stellung vorbeigeht und links am Bildrand über den Weg nach unten weiter geht.





Und gleich ists geschafft, letzte Kehre. Hier geht der 3er ab  Abkürzung





Juchhuu  Ankunft am Pausenplatz, wir werden bereits erwartet  hatten die einen Motor dran. Sind anscheinend schon ne Weile da, sind schon dick angezogen. Hier oben ists wieder um einiges frischer.


----------



## Mausoline (24. November 2017)

Pause, Veschber, Entspannung  ein schönes Plätzchen hatten die Ladies zum Kräfte sammeln ausgesucht, denn schließlich stand uns jetzt eine anspruchsvolle Abfahrt und ein großes Highlight  bevor. Die Spannung stieg, was stand uns bevor?






Noch einmal ommh  Konzentration ...  mehr oder weniger 





und dann mussten wir aber doch los. Nicht nur der Trail lag vor uns sondern auch noch etliche km bis nach Mayrhofen.





Schnell noch der Rückblick zum Pfitscherhaus. 
Im Nachhinein hätte ich vielleicht eher hier übernachtet und die Etappen noch etwas anders eingeteilt.





Grenze Südtirol - Österreich  wir sind schon drüben





Bettina und ich hatten das Pfitscherjoch schon vor vielen Jahren von der Nordseite her bezwungen. Detailerinnerungen waren kaum mehr vorhanden. Schatzi und ich sind 2004 das letzte Stück über den Fahrweg hoch. Für mich war das echt eine Riesenschinderei über den mehr als groben Schotter.

Interessant wär es hier oben auch Bergtouren zu machen, die Wegzeiger versprechen viel 





Und siehe da, der Olperer spickelt auch schon wieder raus  oder? das müsste er sein hinter dem Schneefeld links oben.
Voller Enthusiasmus nehmen wir nicht den Fahrweg sondern den Pfad  sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus. Allerdings wird er allgemein nicht gerade empfohlen für jedermann, aber ...


----------



## Quente (24. November 2017)

... seid IHR jedermann?


----------



## Trekiger (25. November 2017)

Die Abfahrt vom Pfitscherjoch nach Norden ist schon gut. Habe die schon ein paar mal als Stichtour (Fitnesscheck) unter die Stollen genommen.
Waren denn viele Autos auf der Auffahrt unterwegs? Habe schon Berichte gelesen, die darüber gejammert haben?

Ups, Board "Ladies only"!!! Darf ich da überhaupt mitlesen und was fragen?


----------



## beuze1 (25. November 2017)

Quente schrieb:


> ... seid IHR jedermann?



Nein bestimmt nicht, der wohnt doch in Salzburg


----------



## Mausoline (25. November 2017)

Glückwunsch @mtbbee zum FdT 


Und ihr dürft schon wieder sternen 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2217793?in=potdPool

@Bikebetti hat uns voll getroffen und ich vermute, dass das auch ein





Kraftplatz war


----------



## Mausoline (25. November 2017)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt vom Pfitscherjoch nach Norden ist schon gut. Habe die schon ein paar mal als Stichtour (Fitnesscheck) unter die Stollen genommen.
> Waren denn viele Autos auf der Auffahrt unterwegs? Habe schon Berichte gelesen, die darüber gejammert haben?
> 
> Ups, Board "Ladies only"!!! Darf ich da überhaupt mitlesen und was fragen?




Produktive Beiträge und Lobgesänge sind immer willkommen 

Ich glaube ziemlich unten waren ein paar Autos unterwegs, oben waren es auch eins oder zwei, aber genervt hat es mich nicht. Bis zur 3. Kehre darf man offiziell mit dem Auto fahren, da ist auch er Hüttenparkplatz der Hochfeilerhütte. Auf ca. 3/4 Höhe gibts dann nochmal einen riesigen Platz, ich würde sagen Parkplatz  da stand ein Auto und ich meine, da war noch eine Absperrung .... aber wir wissen, die Italiener kommen überall hin 

Den Trubel am Schlegeisspeicher fand ich viel schlimmer  bestimmt viele hunderte Autos.
Da kommt man vom friedlichen! Grenzkamm und ruhigen Schlüsseljoch und Pfitscherjoch hinunter in den massiven Massentourismus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (25. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Produktive Beiträge und Lobgesänge sind immer willkommen


Toller Bericht


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (25. November 2017)

Eure Berichte sind klasse, das sie zeigen, dass Ihr viel Spaß hattet. Da steht nicht der steilste Wege, die meisten Höhenmeter oder der höchste Gipfel im Vordergrund! Weiter so und Danke!


----------



## Bettina (25. November 2017)

Ein Bild möchte ich noch zum Thema Farbe reinbringen, es zeigt warum wir kein Farbthema mehr gefunden haben 
Pfitscher Joch, startklar zur Abfahrt nach der kleinen Pause


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (25. November 2017)

Bunt ist doch auch Klasse! Nur nicht so viel schwarz anziehen!


----------



## Bettina (25. November 2017)

Aber nun geht es endlich mal wieder ein wenig weiter 
Wie schon gesagt, wir entschieden uns gegen den bekannten Schotterweg und probierten lieber mal den Wanderweg. Es war ja schon Nachmittag, da würden schon nicht mehr so viele rauf wollen....

Ob wir uns da wohl richtig entschieden hatten? 


 
Nach eingehender Betrachtung entschieden, klar das geht...


 
Frei nach dem Motto 'runter kommen sie alle'


 
Nur die Techniken sind unterschiedlich 


 



 
Mein Fazit: kann man machen, muss man aber nicht


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (25. November 2017)

Wieviel Meter musste man denn tragen? Würdet Ihr beim nächsten Mal die Straße nehmen oder wieder den Weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (25. November 2017)

Tourer-Kiel schrieb:


> Wieviel Meter musste man denn tragen? Würdet Ihr beim nächsten Mal die Straße nehmen oder wieder den Weg?


Ich habe viel geschoben, getragen. (Ich würde gerne mehr davon fahren können, aber ob ich das noch erreiche )
Bei meinen Mitfahrenden sah es schon cool aus  Man kann es definitiv versuchen, wenn man genug Zeit hat.

Und dann kam der Weg, den ich vor vielen Jahren schon mal raufgefahren bin. Und der war nun eindeutig genial


----------



## Mausoline (25. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich habe viel geschoben, getragen. (Ich würde gerne mehr davon fahren können, aber ob ich das noch erreiche )
> Bei meinen Mitfahrenden sah es schon cool aus  Man kann es definitiv versuchen, wenn man genug Zeit hat.
> ........




Bei _2/3 meiner _Mitfahrenden sah es schon cool aus


----------



## Mausoline (25. November 2017)

Tourer-Kiel schrieb:


> Wieviel Meter musste man denn tragen? Würdet Ihr beim nächsten Mal die Straße nehmen oder wieder den Weg?



Ich habe fast komplett geschoben, getragen  das nächste Mal aussen rum.


----------



## Mausoline (25. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> ....
> Und dann kam der Weg, den ich vor vielen Jahren schon mal raufgefahren bin. Und der war nun eindeutig genial



Raufgefahren


----------



## Bikebetti (25. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich habe fast komplett geschoben, getragen  das nächste Mal aussen rum.


Ach Mausi,
das nächste Mal ist doch wieder ganz woanders , da geht immer was , nur dass mit den Schützern 
das üben wird noch mal ,gell ?
Dann klappt das auch ,sicher !!!!
wir fahren ,schieben , haben Frust aber auch Spaß zusammen ,so war und isses doch ,oder ? 
(aus der Episode "_You never walk alone_ ",oder besser _"wir_ _vier von der Tankstelle_ "


----------



## Mausoline (25. November 2017)

Übrigens  die helle Blockhütte vom vorigen Bild ist die Lavitzalm und ist im Sommer bewirtschaftet.

Es hat verlockend angefangen 





und dann kamen doch wieder die nur für 50% der Mädels fahrbaren Abschnitte 





war aber zu verschmerzen  wir erfüllten den wichtigen Posten der Fotografen





.... und nicht nur das  auch wir haben noch den absoluten Flow gefunden


----------



## Mausoline (25. November 2017)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Ach Mausi,
> das nächste Mal ist doch wieder ganz woanders , da geht immer was , nur dass mit den Schützern
> das üben wird noch mal ,gell ?
> .....




welche Schützer     hab ja keine dabei gehabt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> welche Schützer     hab ja keine dabei gehabt


Schützer werden eh vollkommen überbewertet .


----------



## Bettina (26. November 2017)

Mein Lieblingsbild von der unfahrbaren Sorte 




Es war nicht viel, was wir nun noch schieben mussten. Ein, zwei Schlüsselstellen aber vor allem war es großer Spaß.
Nur wenige Wanderer waren noch unterwegs, eine etwas größere Gruppe von AlpX, die sehr verzweifelt wirkten und sehr platt...
Wir hatten genug Musse viele Fotos zu machen 



Es lief bei uns allen



Ich glaub, ich will da nochmal hin...




Der Weg war wie für uns gemacht



Als ich ihn damals hochfuhr/schob/trug waren deutlich mehr Menschen unterwegs...



eines muss noch gehen


----------



## Bettina (26. November 2017)

Schlegeisspeicher, das Ende des Trails


 
Da wir nun wieder unter Menschen waren, fanden wir auch gleich jemanden der ein Foto von uns schoß


 
Und dann eilten wir gen Tal, denn so langsam bekam zumindest ich Hunger 
Aber auch dabei verzichteten wir noch so weit es ging auf die Strasse


 
Leider mussten wir aber irgendwann doch auch Strasse und damit Tunnel fahren. Das war etwas überraschend und gar nicht schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (26. November 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, Paula bei offensichtlich guter Gesundheit vorzufinden (Ich hoffe, die heißen nicht immer Paula auf der Sattelbergalm?).


Ich freu mich auch.
Bloß, als ich das letztemal dort war, habe ich sie nicht gesehen und schon das schlimmste befürchtet (zumal es am Abend für eine Gruppe Schwein vom Drehspieß gab...).


----------



## Bettina (26. November 2017)

Für die Statistik: Es waren 56 km und 1314 hm die wir absolvierten, begleitet von 2614 Tiefenmetern


----------



## murmel04 (26. November 2017)

Sagt mal warum habt ihr kein Farbthema gefunden mir fällt da eines ein wenn ich die Bilder sehe


----------



## w69 (26. November 2017)

Hundertwasser 2.1


----------



## Mausoline (26. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> ..... Ein, zwei Schlüsselstellen aber vor allem war es großer Spaß.
> ...
> Es lief bei uns allen
> ...
> ...




  Mit das Beste was ich je gefahren bin


----------



## Mausoline (26. November 2017)

Nach diesem herrlich langen Tag hatten wir uns das Schlemmeressen hoch verdient. Das Lokal war ein Tipp vom Hotelsenior 





Mayrhofen war allerdings so von Touristen übersät, dass wir uns ziemlich schnell auf unsere Zimmer zurückzogen und dort noch unser Betthupferle zu uns nahmen 


Netter Spruch aber trifft bisher auf unsere Tour in keinster Weise zu


----------



## Silvermoon (27. November 2017)

Danke Mädels für eure tolle und sehr farbenfrohe Reportage eurer diesjährigen Tour 
Ich wünsche euch weiterhin ganz viele solcher gemeinsamen und unvergesslich schönen Momente und das ihr diese hier wieder mit uns teilen werdet 
Ride on ....Mädels


----------



## Bettina (27. November 2017)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Danke Mädels für eure tolle und sehr farbenfrohe Reportage eurer diesjährigen Tour
> Ich wünsche euch weiterhin ganz viele solcher gemeinsamen und unvergesslich schönen Momente und das ihr diese hier wieder mit uns teilen werdet
> Ride on ....Mädels


Sie ist noch nicht vorbei  Zumindest der Bericht ist noch nicht fertig 
Bisher haben wir 4 Tage mit insgesamt drei tollen, lohnenden Abfahrten 

Tag 5 und der Morgen beginnt wie der Abend geendet hat: Wartungsarbeiten 


 
Und dann rollen wir los. Endlich mal wieder mit der Gondel fahren anstatt zu treten!


 
Der Plan für unseren 5. Tag: Mayrhofen- Penken - Tuxer Joch - St. Jodok

Hoch auf den Penken geht es also zuerst mit der Bahn rauf und dann treten 
Blick zurück ins Tal, das wir gestern runter rollten


 
Schöne Aussichten 


 
und dann mal wieder hoch 


 
Bilderbuchlandschaft bei völlig unspektakulärem Weg, aber er brachte uns nach Vorderlandersbach, ohne dass wir Straße fahren mussten...


----------



## Bettina (27. November 2017)

...
Haben wir heute eigentlich schon gedehnt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (27. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> und dann mal wieder hoch
> Anhang anzeigen 669625



Das schaut schwer nach der HARAKIRI im Hintergrund aus...


----------



## Bettina (27. November 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das schaut schwer nach der HARAKIRI im Hintergrund aus...


Hab es eben mal gegoogelt, ganz schön steil 78%...ja genau da waren wir unterwegs.

Ich dachte immer in Serfaus sei die steilste (schwarze) Piste.


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. November 2017)

Harakiri Mayrhofen 






Der Hang ist echt der Hammer


----------



## bikeseppl (28. November 2017)

Wenn die Piste nicht vereist ist macht es spass


----------



## Silvermoon (28. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Sie ist noch nicht vorbei  Zumindest der Bericht ist noch nicht fertig .....




.........na dann.....bin gespannt wie es weitergeht


----------



## delphi1507 (28. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hab es eben mal gegoogelt, ganz schön steil 78%...ja genau da waren wir unterwegs.
> 
> Ich dachte immer in Serfaus sei die steilste (schwarze) Piste.


Harakiri ist die steilste präparierte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (28. November 2017)

bikeseppl schrieb:


> Wenn die Piste nicht vereist ist macht es spass


Bis ne Eisplatten kommt und man sich in den Hang lehnt... Danach hat man Spass seine Skier wieder einzusammeln... [emoji23]

Bin den Weg aber auch schon vor rund 10Jahren mit meinem uralt Rad gefahren. Und dann das tuxer Tal über straße zurück nach Mayerhofen. War lustiges autojagen... [emoji23]


----------



## Bikebetti (28. November 2017)

Hey,wo bleibt das Bild mit der Kinderbelustigung auf 2000 m Hoehe ? 
Trampolin springen bei der Kulisse , ------- traumhaft  sach ich Euch ! 
Mayrhofen im Winter ?-------- Ich glaube nachdem wie es da im Sommer schon zugeht ........
------- Na ich weiss nicht , ------- Hunde ,die unerzogen hinter Kuehen herlaufen duerfen ,--------
der  ganze Tourirummel auf 2000 m  ( Trampoline ausgenommen )


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (28. November 2017)

Gar keine Karte vom letzten Tag? - Finde ich immer Klasse, das so nachvollziehen zu können.
Wieder schöne Bilder und tolle Texte. Weiter so!


----------



## Mausoline (28. November 2017)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Hey,wo bleibt das Bild mit der Kinderbelustigung auf 2000 m Hoehe ?
> Trampolin springen bei der Kulisse , ------- traumhaft  sach ich Euch !
> Mayrhofen im Winter ?-------- Ich glaube nachdem wie es da im Sommer schon zugeht ........
> ------- Na ich weiss nicht , ------- Hunde ,die unerzogen hinter Kuehen herlaufen duerfen ,--------
> der  ganze Tourirummel auf 2000 m  ( Trampoline ausgenommen )




Bettina fährt zu schnell  ich guck mal nach dem Buildl 

... und die Hunde bzw. ein Hund, der die Kühe jagte  ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig. Wenige 100m weiter dasselbe nochmal. Ein Wanderer mit freilaufendem Hund, der immer durch die neben dem Weg weidenden Kühe sprang und sie scheichte  Kein Ton vom Wanderer. Bei der Bergstation Finkenberg hab ich ihn angesprochen, aber es interessierte ihn nicht     Leider war grad kein Bediensteter in der Nähe, sonst hätt ich was gesagt. Der Wanderer ist dann abgezweigt, um uns nicht mehr über den Weg zu laufen. So eine Ignoranz und Oberfrechheit.


----------



## Bettina (28. November 2017)

Tourer-Kiel schrieb:


> Gar keine Karte vom letzten Tag?


Ok Ok
Hat kaum auf den Bildschirm gepaßt  Da wo die Minispitze ist, gab es das nicht zu empfehlende Gasthaus


----------



## Mausoline (28. November 2017)

Habs 

@Bikebetti bei der Kinderstation abgeliefert 





Tourimasse kann ich per Foto nicht beweisen und es war auch nicht so viel los  die meisten tummelten sich im Tal.


----------



## Bettina (28. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Tourimasse kann ich per Foto nicht beweisen


Aber Kuhmasse gab es


----------



## Mausoline (28. November 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das schaut schwer nach der HARAKIRI im Hintergrund aus...



Hier ist sie nochmal richtig drauf  sieht echt gut aus





Aus der Ferne denkt man, das war doch gar nicht schlimm beim letzten Mal  und steht man wieder oben denkt man ooh Mann, hoffentlich geht das gut


----------



## Mausoline (28. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Aber Kuhmasse gab es
> Anhang anzeigen 669923



 Die wollt ich auch grad bringen ...


Hört und liest sich vermutlich komisch an  Mit der Bahn den Penken hoch fahren, oben hochschieben und dann Forstweg runterdüsen 

aber das Panoram da oben ist schon faszinierend  und man spart sich einige km und ich glaube über 200hm auf der vielbefahrenen Straße von Mayrhofen nach Lanersbach hochzufahren.


----------



## Bikebetti (28. November 2017)

Mata Hari ? Harakiri ? Mausi ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. November 2017)

Gehn wir 2019 nach Finkenberg zum Skifahren  dann fahrn wir mal zusammen


----------



## Bettina (28. November 2017)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Mata Hari ? Harakiri ? Mausi ?


Ist dir eigentlich klar, daß nach der Harikiri im Sommer im Januar der Sturzflug kommt?


----------



## Bettina (28. November 2017)

Also zurück zum Thema, wir radeln also im Tuxer Tal bis wir die obligatorische Dehnungspause einlegen müssen.
Dort entscheiden wir ein paar Höhenmeter zu sparen und abermals an diesem Tag den Lift zu nehmen.
Also rollen wir zur Talstation der Sommerbergbahn.



Aber auch danach geht es noch mächtig hoch.



Erschwerend kommt hier hinzu, daß ein männliches Wesen in Bikesandalen laut schwadronierend sein altertümliches Bike den Berg hochschiebt und jedem versucht ein Gespräch aufs Ohr zu drücken  Das ganze ist so überwältigend, daß wir uns erstmal niederlegen.



So eine kleine Zwangspause hat sein Gutes, erstmal die Aussicht genießen


----------



## Bikebetti (28. November 2017)

Ich stelle mich jeder Herausforderung ,in absolut _jeder_ Hinsicht   Ob im Winter oder im Sommer ,im Winter halt mit Schnee  ,mit oder ohne Bike ,das wird sich noch herausstellen ....... Mit Euch fahre ich alles


----------



## Bikebetti (28. November 2017)

unsere Pferde mussten auch mal Pause machen .........
soviel wie sie uns _getragen / ertragen_ haben --------


----------



## delphi1507 (28. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hier ist sie nochmal richtig drauf  sieht echt gut aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir hat eine Abfahrt gereicht![emoji850][emoji32]


----------



## scratch_a (28. November 2017)

OT: Wobei man anscheinend drüber diskutieren könnte, ob die Harakiri wirklich die steilste präparierte Piste ist 
https://www.skiinfo.de/news/a/58229...lpen--tiefschwarz-und-nur-für-schwindelfreie-
Aber wer darüber diskutieren will, sollte besser ins Alpinforum, als hier vor allem dieser Thread.

BTT: Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Mausoline (28. November 2017)

Was ist das denn  Gedränge am Fotoplatz  





und was ist das für ein Geliege  Steine fotografieren, Ameisen  oder total platt 





egal  macht alles nix 





hier gehts weiter  also hoch natürlich


----------



## Trekiger (29. November 2017)

Jetzt bin ich in gespannt auf die Bilder von der Abfahrt. Soll ja auch fordernd sein. Wie hats euch gefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (29. November 2017)

Der Weg hoch ist irgendwann auch geschafft
Trotz des nicht einladenden Ambiente muss jetzt auch eine Pause her oder zumindest was essbares.  Es ist schon 14 Uhr als wir oben sind.


 
Das Anstehen dauerte gefühlt länger als das Hochradeln ähh -schieben  mein Dank dafür geht an Bikebetti 



Trekiger schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich in gespannt auf die Bilder von der Abfahrt. Soll ja auch fordernd sein.


ja, das hatte ich auch gelesen...
Also Schoner an und los geht der Spaß  


 

Es fängt etwas rumpelig an


 
Das Halb-Fat macht sich nicht schlecht in dem Gelände


 
Schade dass wir zum ersten Mal hier runter fahren und oft erst schauen und abwägen müssen...


 

Ja , wir beiden anderen fahren auch  (nur nicht alles)


----------



## Bettina (29. November 2017)

Anfahren


 
Reinfahren 


 
und weg


 

Es war ziemlich steil ... bzw. es wurde immer steiler


----------



## Mausoline (29. November 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Der Weg hoch ist irgendwann auch geschafft
> Trotz des nicht einladenden Ambiente muss jetzt auch eine Pause her oder zumindest was essbares.  Es ist schon 14 Uhr als wir oben sind.
> ...
> Das Anstehen dauerte gefühlt länger als das Hochradeln ähh -schieben  mein Dank dafür geht an Bikebetti
> ...



Mir wurde auch empfohlen da oben nicht zu nächtigen und hatten wir auch nicht vor  Die Orga bei der Essensausgabe war aber so mies   und soviele Leute waren nicht da.


----------



## Mausoline (29. November 2017)

oooh nee stop halt   wir sind am Olperer vorbeigeradelt   ääähh vorbeigeschoben 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher  bitte Experten  rechts und zwar ganz hinten, hinter Schneefeld und Lift, der hintere Gipfel  ist er das





Na ja vielleicht sehn wir ihn später noch einmal besser.


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (30. November 2017)

Der Tuxergeltscher besteht ja anscheinend nur noch aus einigen getrennten Schneefeldern.  Sieht echt traurig aus (liegt nicht an Euren toll gemachten Bildern).


----------



## Rosali (30. November 2017)

Toll euer Bericht. Hat mir den Abend verschönert. Vielleicht sollte ich doch mehr mtb fahren..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (30. November 2017)

Danke  
Mehr MTB .... lohnt sich auf alle Fälle


----------



## Mausoline (30. November 2017)

Also Olperer sind wir erstmal vorbei und vom Tuxerjoch sind wir auch schon zur Hälfte runter Richtung Schmirntal.
Bis dahin konnten auch die einen 50% immer mal wieder stückweise fahren 





und die anderen 50% stückweise schieben 





Und auch den wenig Fahrerinnen hats Spaß gemacht, es war ja sehr abwechslungsreich mit Fotografieren und staunen, was die anderen zwei so fahren 





Inzwischen konnten wir nebenher auch schon den Blick ins Tal genießen  so langsam kamen wir runter





Sauber gefegter Boden war nun keiner mehr vorhanden, es wurde ziemlich ruppig und die Stufen und Steinbrocken wurden größer
50% 



50%


----------



## Bikebetti (30. November 2017)

Adrenalinschocks gepaart mit Zitteranfällen ,so ungefähr muss man sich die Gefühlslage bei der Abfahrt vorstellen ,
wir waren alle bis auf die Haarspitzen angespannt und hoch konzentriert ----------
anders kommste da auch nicht runter ,aber_ geil_ wars Danke die 2. SUPER Tour und die gelungene Streckenauswahl --- 
Ich habe noch in der Nacht von der wilden  Abfahrt geträumt  ----- Aber der anschließende lustige Abend war wohl so eine Art Ventil nach dem anstrengenden Tag ....


----------



## Mausoline (1. Dezember 2017)

Wir haben uns dann voll runtergeschafft 

Der untere Bereich ist bewaldet und grüner, nebenan taucht ein Bächlein auf. Die Wegbeschaffenheit wechselt, die Kehren häufen sich, mal ists stückweise "gefegter" Untergrund und kurz danach folgen große Felsstufen.





Dann kommt auch die Schiebe oder Tragestrecke 





für kleine kniegeschädigte Damen etwas mühsamer, aber mit Hilfe der Großen habe ich auch diese Stelle gemeistert  Dankee 

Mit noch genügend Können, Kraft und Konzentration ist ein Teil der Kehren unten fahrbar  für die Profis sowieso 
und dann wars vorbei   erst mal kurze Verschnaufpause. Die Abfahrt vom Joch ist anstrengend und erfordert immer höchste Konzentration, mit schwerem Rucksack sowieso. Ein bißchen Fahrkönnen  und schieben oder tragen wollen ist aber Voraussetzung. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass eine von uns gemault hat und wieder umdrehen wollte 





Der Weg im Hintergrund war nicht unser Weg, er endete auch kurz danach. Im Tal haben wir dann erfahren, dass für Biker eine extra Strecke hergerichtet wird, weil es anscheinend schon schwere Unfälle auch mit Einheimischen und Bikern gegeben hat  Kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen  da dies keine Raserstrecke ist und Gegenverkehr deshalb immer gut einsehbar ist 
Sollte diese Strecke mal fertig sein hmmm dann  könnte man ja ......


----------



## Mausoline (1. Dezember 2017)

Unser Verschnauffoto hat eine einsame vorbeikommende Wanderin gemacht  Ich hoffe, sie ist gut oben angekommen  denn es hat angefangen zu nieseln und es war schon nach 16 Uhr. Sonst haben wir auf dem gesamten Weg niemanden getroffen ... doch, halt, ein alleiniger Biker ohne Gepäck hat uns schon oben überholt 

Es folgen noch ein paar fahrbare Kehren 





bis wir auf den Schotterweg im Kaserertal treffen. Ab jetzt können und sollten wir es krachen lassen  wir haben noch ein paar km vor uns.





Ein schönes ruhiges Tal, der Schotterweg wird zur Teerstraße und wir fahren links ins Schmirntal ein.
Ein Lob  an unsere GPSerin  die uns in einem Rutsch auf der Nebenstraße bis vor die Haustür unserer heutigen Unterkunft in St. Jodok gebracht hat.


----------



## Bettina (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab nicht auf Bild gepaßt


----------



## murmel04 (1. Dezember 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht auf Bild gepaßt


Deine Hose hat farblich nicht gepasst


----------



## bikebecker (1. Dezember 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Deine Hose hat farblich nicht gepasst


Genau  die nächsten Tour in Blau, dann kann ich auch mit 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## murmel04 (1. Dezember 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Genau  die nächsten Tour in Blau, dann kann ich auch mit
> Gruß bikebecker



Ich auch


----------



## Bettina (1. Dezember 2017)

Bei uns gab es keinen Alkohol, also nix mit blau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w69 (1. Dezember 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es keinen Alkohol, also nix mit blau





Mausoline schrieb:


> erstes Leckerli hmmmm


----------



## Bikebetti (1. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wir haben uns dann voll runtergeschafft


Wer das fährt ,der keine Angst vor nix oder hat keine Angst vor den Schmerzen ,die man sich da aufs Übelste  holen kann ,
selbst zu Fuß war das Stück schwer zu nehmen ,das ist dann eher was für Harakirifahrer ,   aber nicht für Kniegeschädigte ,Fußlahme oder für 50Jährige _pink-blau-grün-orange lila_ Fahrerinnen ,die einfach diese schöne Tour unschön beenden wollten ..........
Wären wir gestürzt-------------------gesehen hätte man uns da oben in jedem Fall -------------------Bei den Farben ------------------------


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Dezember 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es keinen Alkohol, also nix mit blau



Hattet Ihr nicht letztes Jahr sogar welchen im Reisegepäck?????


----------



## Bikebetti (1. Dezember 2017)

Ein schönes ruhiges Tal, der Schotterweg wird zur Teerstraße und wir fahren links ins Schmirntal ein.
wie im Heidiland vor 100 Jahren ,keine Menschenseele ,keine Touris ,kein Verkehr --------------Ruhe........ äussere wie innere ,
wir konnten wieder entspannt geniesen .......war wie Meditation ...............


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Dezember 2017)

Ups Sorry hab hier nix verloren.


----------



## Mausoline (1. Dezember 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ups Sorry hab hier nix verloren.




Na, hast dir heimlich Tipps geholt


----------



## Mausoline (1. Dezember 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht auf Bild gepaßt




Dafür hast du ein schönes Foto gemacht und dein Bike steht auch im Hintergrund


----------



## Mausoline (1. Dezember 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Hattet Ihr nicht letztes Jahr sogar welchen im Reisegepäck?????




psssttt


----------



## Bettina (2. Dezember 2017)

Ohne Worte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Na, hast dir heimlich Tipps geholt


Ja etwas Fahrtechnik


----------



## Mausoline (2. Dezember 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ja etwas Fahrtechnik



   vielleicht etwas Bergablauftechnik


----------



## Bettina (2. Dezember 2017)

Dann mal die Fakten zum 5. Tag unserer Reise


 
Wir fuhren wie gesagt mit der Bahn auf den Penken und und nahmen die Sommerbergbahn zu Hilfe, macht dann immer noch 42 km, 830 hm und 2170 Tiefenmeter.


----------



## Bettina (2. Dezember 2017)

Aber damit war die Tour noch nicht zu Ende, wie die letzen Male auch sollte es schließlich ein Kringel werden. Wir hatten einige Varianten von Mayrhofen nach Innsbruck probiert, zurück zur Brennerautobahn erschien uns am geeignetsten.
Ein bisschen Strasse und Radweg - es ist übrigens recht warm geworden


 

Und dann nichts wie weg, den Berg wieder hoch 
Einen Teil des Weges kannten wir schon vom zweiten Tag, aber nun war es trocken und warm und wir fuhren andersrum... und wir hatten keinen Lift 


Auch hoch macht Spaß 


 
Wunderschöne Landschaft, völlig menschenleer und entspannt


 

So arbeiteten wir uns weiter bis zum Kloster Maria Waldrast. apropos Waldrast, endlich mal ein Tag mit Einkehr


----------



## Bettina (2. Dezember 2017)

unser nächstes Etappenziel hätte man natürlich auch bequem erreichen können



aber wer will das schon 



Irgendwie muss dass doch fahrbar sein??




aber nun.... Protektoren an und  es geht wieder 



Ein sehr schmaler Weg schlängelt sich, verliert sich im Wald und endet irgendwie. War es nun ein Weg oder ein Pfad oder waren da einfach zu viele Pilzsammler lang gegangen?



Und plötzlich tut sich ein Blick auf


----------



## Mausoline (2. Dezember 2017)

Übrigens ist es unser 6. Tag  Do. 24. August und wir fahren von 

*St. Jodok zum Gleinserhof (überm Stubaital)*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (2. Dezember 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> ....
> Und dann nichts wie weg, den Berg wieder hoch
> ....
> Auch hoch macht Spaß
> ......







Unsere GPSerin hatte für diesen Tag wirklich schöne Wege ausgesucht  es ging doch manches Mal ziemlich heftig hoch 
dafür war das ein oder andere Schmankerl dabei


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> vielleicht etwas Bergablauftechnik


Ja mir schieben schu au ab und an


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (3. Dezember 2017)

Hallo @lipper-zipfel: Das ist ein Frauenthread und wir Männer sind hier eher geduldet. Höher, schneller, weiter steht nicht im Vordergrund, sondern der gemeinsame Spaß (und das spürt man sehr angenehm beim lesen).
Mädels, Ihr macht das richtig.


----------



## beuze1 (3. Dezember 2017)

Tourer-Kiel schrieb:


> Hallo @lipper-zipfel: Das ist ein Frauenthread



schon gut....
_Schattenparker_


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. Dezember 2017)

Tourer-Kiel schrieb:


> Hallo @lipper-zipfel: Das ist ein Frauenthread und wir Männer sind hier eher geduldet. Höher, schneller, weiter steht nicht im Vordergrund, sondern der gemeinsame Spaß (und das spürt man sehr angenehm beim lesen).
> Mädels, Ihr macht das richtig.


Ich weiss.
Bin doch brav und
 finde die Bilder und die Tour der Damen super.
Bin auch verheiratet und nicht auf der Suche. 
Desweiteren habe ich den Damen schon mal Tourentipps im Allgäu gegeben und verfolge immer gerne ihre Touren.


----------



## sommerfrische (3. Dezember 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> nicht auf der Suche


Dabei wollen Frauen bekanntlich nur das eine: das Radl einen Klettersteig hinuntertragen


----------



## cschaeff (3. Dezember 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 671226



So bunt wie die Klamotten ist die Essensauswahl: Speckjause und Eierlikörtorte. Oder war eine schneller und schon beim Nachtisch angelangt?


----------



## Mausoline (3. Dezember 2017)

Genau  schneller  ich


----------



## Mausoline (3. Dezember 2017)

Tourer-Kiel schrieb:


> Hallo @lipper-zipfel: Das ist ein Frauenthread und wir Männer sind hier eher geduldet. Höher, schneller, weiter steht nicht im Vordergrund, sondern der gemeinsame Spaß (und das spürt man sehr angenehm beim lesen).
> Mädels, Ihr macht das richtig.



Paßt scho  wenn ich so´n junger Kerl wär, würd ich das vermutlich auch machen  und wer weiß was noch 

aber Spaß muss auf jeden Fall dabei sein


----------



## Mausoline (3. Dezember 2017)

Das hab ich grad noch entdeckt 
Welchen Weg sollen wir nehmen   Ergebnis siehe vorige Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (3. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Paßt scho  wenn ich so´n junger Kerl wär, würd ich das vermutlich auch machen  und wer weiß was noch
> 
> aber Spaß muss auf jeden Fall dabei sein


Hihihi, ich und jung......


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich glaube alle in diesem Thread ziehen den Altersdurchschnitt der Site eher nach unten. 
Gruß von einem alter Sack.  - Dafür sind wir relaxter.


----------



## Mausoline (4. Dezember 2017)

An diesem schönen Platz mußten wir eine zeitlang verweilen  





das Wetter war zu gut, wir hatten Zeit und so langsam wollten wir das Ende   noch etwas hinauszögern ... der letzte Abend lag vor uns.

Schließlich fuhren wir doch weiter und wir waren gespannt welche Wege @Bettina ausgesucht hatte 





wir kamen an eine etwas feuchtere Wiesenlandschaft  wirklich traumhaft





von der aus der Weg über Wiese Hang abwärts führte 





noch einmal setzte sich der Weg im Wald fort





bevor wir uns auf der Forststraße, die beim letzten Regenwetter ziemlich gelitten hatte, zu unserer Unterkunft aufmachten.


----------



## Bikebetti (5. Dezember 2017)

haben wir kein Bild von unserem eifrig suchenden Mütterchen vom Stamme der Pilzsammler ,die unsere Ruhe ein wenig gestört hat mit ihrem ständigen Gerufe und Gewusele ( Mausi ,ich hab Dir eine Vokabel geklaut!!! ) ? 
Wir hatten doch immer ein Ohr in ihrer Richtung ,da wir in steter Sorge waren  , ob sie überhaupt unfallfrei über die Zäune kommen würde .
Wenn wir in ihrem Alter noch Rad fahren und noch unser Rad heben  können ..............und das über die Alpen bei diesen  hohen Zäune und diesen schweren Rädern , ( äh einem schweren Rad    )  .........mein lieber Mann , äh Frau !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bikebetti (5. Dezember 2017)

Erinnerungen an die Lüneburger Heide werden bei diesen Bildern  wieder wach ,damals ,vor vielen ,vielen Jahren ................


----------



## Bikebetti (5. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das hab ich grad noch entdeckt
> Welchen Weg sollen wir nehmen   Ergebnis siehe vorige Seite
> 
> unser fleißiges Orga -Team ,immer am Optimieren .


----------



## Bettina (5. Dezember 2017)

Auf jeden fall wollten wir von da oben gar nicht runter, denn das Ende des Urlaubs rückte damit näher.
Und dahinten oder da unten sahen oder ahnten wir schon unsere Unterkunft...



 
aber wir hatten Glück und das Stück Weg das vor uns lag war ein wenig weiter. Was wir gesehen hatten war nicht unser Ziel, der Gleinser Hof, sondern eine bewirtschaftete Alm 
Das hier war unser Tagesziel


 
Oder war das unser Ziel ??

20170824_154211.jpg
(Warum läßt sich das jetzt nicht einbetten?)

Ein schöner Tag, mit überraschenden Wegen und nur 23 km mit 750 hm, die aber teilweise hart erarbeitet  und 850 hm ging's runter.


----------



## Martina H. (5. Dezember 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> (Warum läßt sich das jetzt nicht einbetten?)



Bild zu gross - mehr als 5MB


----------



## Bettina (5. Dezember 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Bild zu gross - mehr als 5MB


Da steht doch 3.8 MB  vor allem ist an dem Bild nichts anders als an vielen anderen, ausser dass die Gläser nicht leer sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (5. Dezember 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> ....
> Oder war das unser Ziel ??
> 
> 20170824_154211.jpg
> ...



Vielleicht ist es zu hochkant  mach einfach ne Kopie und versuchs mit der 

 du mußt mal unten auf den Anhang klicken 

edit: jetzt wirds richtig aufgebaut


----------



## Mausoline (5. Dezember 2017)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> haben wir kein Bild von unserem eifrig suchenden Mütterchen vom Stamme der Pilzsammler ,die unsere Ruhe ein wenig gestört hat mit ihrem ständigen Gerufe und Gewusele ( Mausi ,ich hab Dir eine Vokabel geklaut!!! ) ?
> Wir hatten doch immer ein Ohr in ihrer Richtung ,da wir in steter Sorge waren  , ob sie überhaupt unfallfrei über die Zäune kommen würde .....




Leider hab ich keins vom übern Zaun klettern  nur das (übrigens im Hintergrund der Serles)




und das 



die ist echt immer um uns rum geschlichen 
....äähhhh natürlich gewuselt


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (6. Dezember 2017)

Wenn eine Pilzsammlerin um Euch rumwuseln kann, dann habt Ihr es wirklich nicht eilig gehabt.


----------



## Mausoline (6. Dezember 2017)

Schön  liegt das Alpengasthaus Gleinserhof überm Stubaital





und nach Abchecken der Lage ääähh Liegestühle 





ist das Liegen auch sehr schön  und chillig ... wonderful 





wieder haben wir zum Abschluss ein super Plätzle gefunden 

Darauf ein Prost  (das mit dem anderen Foto klappt scheinbar (noch) nicht)





Im Talende braut sich schon was zusammen  durchs Glas betrachtet





mal sehn was noch kommt...


----------



## Bikebetti (6. Dezember 2017)

Frage : wie kommt schnell und günstig an ein leckeres Eis ,Bettina ?   Wie war das noch gleich wieder ?-------------- Guter Trick ! 
---------------Gottseidank nix ernstes -------------------- ANSONSTEN   ,the same procedure as every year ,miss Sofie ----------


----------



## Bettina (6. Dezember 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Dezember 2017)

Da habt ihr euch aber eine schöne Runde zusammengestellt!  Mit dem Wetter habt ihr wohl bis auf den 1. Tag auch echt Glück gehabt. Das war dann eigentlich die erste Runde ohne größere technische oder gesundheitliche Ausfälle, oder?


----------



## Mausoline (10. Dezember 2017)

Defekte gabs keine, gesundheitlich hat Bettina die ersten Tage geschwächelt und im Liegestuhl hat sie uns nochmal Sorgen gemacht, weil sie ein Tierchen mitgesüffelt hat   aber sie lässt sich nicht unterkriegen 

Wir sind ja noch nicht ganz fertig mit der Runde und nun wirds Zeit heim zu kommen 

Zunächst konnten wir auf der Terrasse noch ein lecker Essen mit lecker Getränken, Bio-Kräuterlimonade  zu uns nehmen bis von hinten im Tal kommend das mächtige Gewitter zu uns herzog





mit Sturm und kräftigem Regen. Alle Hände haben gemeinsam alles zusammengeräumt und wir haben uns nach drinnen verzogen und dort noch einen schönen gemütlichen Abend verbracht


----------



## Mausoline (10. Dezember 2017)

7.Tag und letzter 
*Gleinserhof *Stubaital* - Mutters*

Frisch geputzt präsentiert sich uns ein herrlicher Morgen, Sonnenstein rechts und Serles begrüßen uns





Nach einem herrlichen Frühstücksbuffet  von dem wir uns auch ein Vesper mitnehmen dürfen, packen wir doch unsere Siebensachen und satteln die Pferde





Es ändert nix, es sind nur noch ein paar km und hm und dann verbringen wir den Rest des Tages auf der Autobahn nach Hause 

Los gehts, die Häuserzufahrtstraße als Zubringer zu unserem Weg ins Tal, den steilen nassen und unbekannten Wiesenpfad verkneifen wir uns.





Zum Befahren der gewählten Rodelbahn muss erstmal ein Hindernis überwunden werden. Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten  die einen haben noch Schmackes in den Armen und die anderen schieben eben lieber 





Wo will den @Bikebetti heute noch hin  2 große Trinkflaschen  hat die nen Durst 
Ok, wir fahren nun ziemlich unspektalulär, höchstens ein bißchen nass, auf der Rodelbahn runter ins Tal zur Autobahn 



 

So, die letzte auch im Ziel, rodeln war kein Problem 





und schwupps Autobahn in Sicht, kommen wir oberhalb der Mautstelle raus und überqueren diese über eine Brücke.





Wie man sieht, ist das Inntal noch mächtig am Dampfen.


----------



## Bettina (10. Dezember 2017)

Die technischen Bauwerke werden schnell überwunden


 

und dann geht es doch noch mal um zwei Ecken .... da war doch noch was gestricheltes auf der Karte  
Juchhe ein Weglein 


 
dazugehörige Hindernisse


 

und dann ging auch mal wieder hoch, anders wäre es ja auch doof.


----------



## Mausoline (10. Dezember 2017)

aber es war ein schönes Waldstück  einiges war fahrbar, einiges schiebbar und niemand sonst unterwegs





Oben angekommen warteten wir auf diese Dame 





wir anderen vergnügten uns derweil mit einer letzten Einheit Dehnung für Biker  

und überlegten welchen Weg wir nehmen wollen. Eine Möglichkeit war die Bahnbrückenbaustelle  die Wege drumrum waren alle gesperrt, die Alternative war Straße runter und wieder hoch


----------



## Bettina (10. Dezember 2017)

Schnick, schnack, schnuck


Was kommt da bei uns 4 wohl raus


----------



## Mausoline (10. Dezember 2017)

Ich glaube  

wir versuchen es erst mal über die






   
bis dahin gings aber auch schon den Berg hoch


----------



## Bikebetti (10. Dezember 2017)

also meine Damen ,nu mal langsam ,Ihr seid mir viel zu schnell -------
oben im Gleisner Hof ging gegen Abend noch richtig die Post ab---------------- nein, so  nicht !!!NICHT IMMER !!!!!!!! 
das Wetter ! schon vergessen oder etwa verdrängt ? Ein bereits schon erwähntes aufziehendes  Gewitter ließ uns nochmals die Gewalt der Bergwelt bewusst werden ----------in 0 Komma - nix war ein solcher Sturm am Toben wie wir das nicht in dieser Stärke erwartet hatten ---es flogen Stühle ,Sonnenschirme wie Bleistifte ,Fahnen standen senkrecht -- alles musste schnellstens reingeholt werden bevor es zu gefährlichen Wurfgechossen oder Waffen wurden,Räder standen auf jeden Fallschon seit Stunden sicher  ......
Hätten wir das vor Stunden irgendwo früher am Tag erlebt----- in die Idylle der Berge ,fernab der Zivilisation ...na gute Nacht .........
Give me shelter,please ,but there is no .........
Unser Glück , sicher zu landen ,hat uns bis zum vorletzten Tag , gottseidank, auch nicht verlassen  -----Da wird man doch ein wenig demütig ......
Dann sind wir nach glücklicher Nacht frohgelaunt in den leider letzten Tag gestartet ----- viel zu schnell war die Woche wieder um -------da entschieden wir , nach relativ langweiliger ,aber rasanter Abfahrt ,nochmal was zu wagen ---
der Boden war noch nicht so sicher zu fahren wie gedacht --------nach den unfaßbar ergiebigen Regengüssen ------ da führte  uns eine _Ahnung_  auf einen wunderschöner Trail direkt unterhalb der _Brennerautobahn_ , 100 Meter neben der Fahrbahn , ohne Abgase und Lärm ,den Berg hinab ----- ein Hindernis wurde von einer Mitfahrerin so gekonnt genommen ,dass wir von Glück sprechen können ,dass nix passiert ist   ---- auch mit Schützern wäre das nicht gut ausgegangen ...  hätte sie nicht über eine gute Reaktionfähigkeit verfügt  
Da zählt halt die Erfahrung ,die langjährige ,gelll !!!!!!    Hut ab !!!!!!
ZU DRITT NÄCHSTES JAHR FAHREN ------ das gaht ja nu mal gar nicht !!!!


----------



## Bikebetti (10. Dezember 2017)

achja ,da gibt's noch was ;
nette Wirtsleute gibt es auch noch ,vielen Dank an den Gleinser Hof für nette Bewirtung und die anregenden Gespräche über wo man noch mal Urlaub machen sollte  ....... Gummistiefel und Friesennetz nicht vergessen ........
Wirtsleute sind nicht gleich Wirtsleute .....leider haben wir die Erfahrungen auch machen müssen .........


----------



## fissenid (11. Dezember 2017)

Hallo!

gibt es eine GPX der Tour????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (11. Dezember 2017)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> also meine Damen ,nu mal langsam ,Ihr seid mir viel zu schnell -------
> ....



hmmm 3 Tage waren wir jetzt auf dem Gleinserhof 




Bikebetti schrieb:


> ..... da führte  uns eine _Ahnung_  auf einen wunderschöner Trail direkt unterhalb der _Brennerautobahn_ , 100 Meter neben der Fahrbahn , ohne Abgase und Lärm ,den Berg hinab ----- ein Hindernis wurde von einer Mitfahrerin so gekonnt genommen ,dass wir von Glück sprechen können ,dass nix passiert ist   ---- auch mit Schützern wäre das nicht gut ausgegangen ...  hätte sie nicht über eine gute Reaktionfähigkeit verfügt
> Da zählt halt die Erfahrung ,die langjährige ,gelll !!!!!!    Hut ab !!!!!!....



Halluzinationen   war da was 

aber dieser Trail war schon ein Zuckerle  und die _Ahnung _heißt @Bettina  





Mausoline schrieb:


> ... wir versuchen es erst mal über die ....



Baustelle 

Allerdings war reger Betrieb zu sehen und trotzdem kam die Idee auf _fahren wir doch einfach zwischendurch 
 _Schlußendlich sind wir nicht durch die Bauarbeiter gefahren sondern die Straße wieder runter und wieder rauf






Der Startort war nun wieder erreicht, aber der Startpunkt mußte auch erst wieder mit Höhenmetern erkämpft werden


----------



## Bettina (11. Dezember 2017)

Geschafft


----------



## Bettina (11. Dezember 2017)

P.s. Strecke und Profil vom letzten Tag stell ich morgen rein.


----------



## Mausoline (11. Dezember 2017)

Ja nun sind wir wieder da, wo wir angefangen haben, fertig, aus, Ende    
aber  Glücklich und seeeehr zufrieden und wenn ....


7 Tage sind wir über Stock und Stein, über Berg und Tal, durch dick und dünn gefahren und 
es war wieder spannend  schööön  erlebnisreich    voller Genuss   anstrengend  aufregend  einfach ne klasse Tour mit euch      ....


----------



## cschaeff (12. Dezember 2017)

Wieder mal ein sehr unterhaltsamer Bericht und eine schöne Runde in nicht ganz so bekannten Gefilden 
Vielen dank fürs Mitnehmen


----------



## Bettina (12. Dezember 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> .... eine schöne Runde in nicht ganz so bekannten Gefilden


Man denkt, man kennt die Gegend. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so ruhig und so leer ist. Natürlich keine einsame Gegend wie Westalpen o.ä. aber halt doch leer.
Und die Trails waren richtig schön .
Nur zu selten oben genächtigt  etwas zu viel Tal.  
Aber das ist gut so, wissen wir wieder was wir 2018 wollen


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (12. Dezember 2017)

Mädels, das habt Ihr wieder gut gemacht. Danke für's mitnehmen.
Ich freue mich schon auf 2018.


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. Dezember 2017)

Danke für den schönen Bericht...


----------



## HeikeK (12. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe euren Reisebericht wieder sehr genossen. Vielen Dank . Allerdings wanke ich schon wieder: Mein Mann hatte mich gerade mit Mühe überzeugt, dass ich wo ich doch nächstes Jahr 50 werde, nicht anfangen muss mir irgendwelche Touren in den Alpen vorzunehmen (als Flachländer, wo wir doch erst seit 4 Jahren MTB fahren). Habe ich eingesehen: Zu wenig Kondition, mangelnde Fahrtechnik und sonstige Erfahrung, aber ... das Panorama, die Berge, die Landschaft, meine Freundin wäre auch dafür ...  . Na mal sehen, aber euren Touren "folge" ich hier immer sehr gerne. So schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. Dezember 2017)

Mal wieder ein sehr unterhaltsam zu lesender Bericht von euch. Man merkt richtig, wieviel Spaß es euch gemacht hat!
Danke für's Teilen


----------



## Bettina (12. Dezember 2017)

@HeikeK 
Warum nicht eine Alpentour vornehmen? Wir sind doch nicht zu alt  
Kondition kommt schon, ein bischen Spaß am quälen hilft  und vielleicht ein Fahrtechnikkurs für den Kopf


----------



## Denzinger (12. Dezember 2017)

@HeikeK 
Es ist nie zu spät für einen AX, vielleicht kannst ja Deinen Mann auch davon überzeugen.
Meine Frau hat auch erst 44 begonnen MTB zu fahren und ist 5 Jahre später mit mir über die Berge.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1-ax-lahmschnecken-tour-bericht.587258/

Ein Erlebnis das ich nie vergessen werde, einmalig schön, da können meine anderen AX mit meinen Freunden nicht mithalten und das waren und sind keine schlechten Touren.


----------



## isartrails (12. Dezember 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein sehr unterhaltsamer Bericht ...


Mein Beitrag für die Chauvikasse: Ich fand's ein wenig chaotisch in der "Erzählstruktur". 
Aber "typisch Frau" halt. Immer durcheinander geschnattert. 
(Und jetzt ganz schnell weg hier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## HeikeK (12. Dezember 2017)

Denzinger schrieb:


> @HeikeK
> Es ist nie zu spät für einen AX, vielleicht kannst ja Deinen Mann auch davon überzeugen.


Nee, für meinen Mann ist das Thema nach unserem letzten Urlaub in Biberwier durch. Er fährt gerne MTB, aber am liebsten bergab (das auch um einiges besser als ich), er hasste es bergauf zu fahren und sich anzustrengen. Bei mir war es im Urlaub so, dass ich auf schönen Strecken so von den Eindrücken begeistert war, dass mich das Bergauffahren gar nicht gestört hat. Ein AX käme daher nur mit meinen Freundinnen in Frage. Das Problem ist halt, dass mein Mann und ich natürlich so viel zusammen fahren und mir daher auch im Training die Höhenmeter fehlen. Eine Woche in den Alpen ohne meinen Mann wäre kein Problem, aber das ganze Jahr getrennt biken damit ich Kondition kriege? Das ist keine Option, wir überlegen jetzt ob ein E-bike für ihn die Lösung sein könnte.



Denzinger schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat auch erst 44 begonnen MTB zu fahren und ist 5 Jahre später mit mir über die Berge.
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1-ax-lahmschnecken-tour-bericht.587258/



Das macht auf jeden Fall Hoffnung, sind ja fast die gleichen Voraussetzungen . Auch ein sehr schöner Bericht (bis auf die Mücken) .


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (12. Dezember 2017)

HeikeK schrieb:


> Ich habe euren Reisebericht wieder sehr genossen. Vielen Dank . Allerdings wanke ich schon wieder: Mein Mann hatte mich gerade mit Mühe überzeugt, dass ich wo ich doch nächstes Jahr 50 werde, nicht anfangen muss mir irgendwelche Touren in den Alpen vorzunehmen (als Flachländer, wo wir doch erst seit 4 Jahren MTB fahren). Habe ich eingesehen: Zu wenig Kondition, mangelnde Fahrtechnik und sonstige Erfahrung, aber ... das Panorama, die Berge, die Landschaft, meine Freundin wäre auch dafür ...  . Na mal sehen, aber euren Touren "folge" ich hier immer sehr gerne. So schön



Liebe Heike, meine Frau und ich haben auch vor 4 Jahren angefangen (auch Nordlichter) und freuen uns jedes Jahr wieder auf unsere Touren in den Alpen. Wenn Ihr noch nie eine Tour gemacht habt, dann fangt doch klein an: 2 Tagestour mit einer Hüttenübernachtung und ansonsten den Urlaub vom Tal aus starten. Machen wir auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (12. Dezember 2017)

Hier die Daten für den letzten Tag unserer Tour, bevor es nun wieder in die Autos ging und dann auf der Autobahn, nicht drunter oder daneben  nach Hause.


 
13,4 km mit 840 Tiefenmetern und letzten 320 hm.


----------



## Mausoline (12. Dezember 2017)

isartrails schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag für die Chauvikasse: Ich fand's ein wenig chaotisch in der "Erzählstruktur".
> Aber "typisch Frau" halt. Immer durcheinander geschnattert.
> (Und jetzt ganz schnell weg hier...
> 
> ...



Komm  kriegst noch eins drauf


----------



## cschaeff (12. Dezember 2017)

Für alle, die noch nicht genug von Reisberichten haben, geht es im Kino 2 weiter...

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/grainau-comer-see-tourbericht.862154/


----------



## Mausoline (12. Dezember 2017)

Nachdem wir endlich angekommen sind kann ich da auch mitfahren


----------



## Mausoline (12. Dezember 2017)

Oh Mann   das Wichtigste vergessen

..................................................... unser Motto


----------



## Mausoline (12. Dezember 2017)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> gibt es eine GPX der Tour????




Aufgrund der Rechtslage in Österreich geben wir leider keine GPS-Daten weiter.
Brenner Grenzkamm, Schlüsseljoch, Pfitscherjoch und Tuxer Joch sind allerdings auf den bekannten Portalen zu erhalten.


----------



## Trekiger (13. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Rechtslage in Österreich geben wir leider keine GPS-Daten weiter.


Das ist schon ein Witz? Oder?

Schöne Tour, schöner Bericht


----------



## Bettina (13. Dezember 2017)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein Witz?


Nö. Wir haben einfach keine Lust auf irgendwelchen Stress, ich kann nicht garantieren dass alle Wege legal waren.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Dezember 2017)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein Witz? Oder?
> 
> Schöne Tour, schöner Bericht


Siehe upmove kann teuer werden... 10.000€....


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. Dezember 2017)

Danke für's Mitnehmen . Ich mag eure Berichte sehr . Weil das Gemeinsame im Vordergrund steht und nicht die Kimes und Hömes und weil's auch mal ein bisserl durcheinander sein darf und nicht immer perfekt sein muss .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (13. Dezember 2017)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein Witz? Oder?





Bettina schrieb:


> Nö. Wir haben einfach keine Lust auf irgendwelchen Stress,



GPS-Dateien werden in Zukunft nur noch im Darknet gehandelt


----------



## sommerfrische (13. Dezember 2017)

Auch von mir: Danke fürs Mitnehmen! Immer wieder schön zu lesen, wie viel Spaß ihr bei euren Touren habt  Aufbauend ist es natürlich auch, zu sehen, was mit 210 in den Bergen noch so alles geht


----------



## isartrails (13. Dezember 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> ich kann nicht garantieren dass alle Wege legal waren.


Einfach das Wort NICHT umstellen, dann ist's richtig formuliert: ich kann garantieren, dass nicht alle Wege legal waren.


----------



## Martina H. (14. Dezember 2017)

Prima Bericht, tolle Bilder - umso schöner, wenn man die 210er auch persönlich kennt.

Besonders sympathisch, weil  zugegeben wird, dass bei so einer Tour ab und an  mal geschoben wird (bei einigen anderen Berichten und deren Bilder wird keinesfalls geschoben, es sind nur Fahrtechnikhelden unterwegs, gibt nie schlechtes Wetter, oder gar andere Tiefs ...  )  - macht ihn für mich erfrischend ehrlich, trotz oder gar wegen des Geplappers 

Mädels: macht weiter so


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ...


Oa jedes radlmadl hot a strammes wadl....


----------



## Mausoline (15. Dezember 2017)

Mit den Wadln is guat zum radln


----------



## Perlenkette (17. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Oh Mann   das Wichtigste vergessen
> 
> ..................................................... unser Motto



Von mir auch: Danke für´s Mitnehmen! Hat Spaß gemacht, die Tour von der warmen Couch aus zu verfolgen !

Spaß beiseite, ich mag solche Berichte- nicht die Leistung zählt, sondern das gemeinsame Erlebnis. Grade im Moment live bei der Sporterwahl des Jahres gehört- das "wir" zählt, gemeinsam sind wir stark (Beachvolleyballerinnen). Das habt Ihr echt gut rübergebracht.

Ich fand es wie letztes Jahr etwas chaotisch, aber dafür und liebenswert und authentisch. Ich hoffe, Ihr seid bald wieder gemeinsam auf Tour und ich hoffe, die verbleibenden 50% bald persönlich kennenzulernen.


----------

